# Piff Coast Farms



## Zipz55 (Dec 27, 2021)

Anybody grow any of their gear and have any feedback 

been doing research on Haze and saw they have a cut called Harlem Dreams which is Blue Dream x Cuban Black Haze

He said he reversed it and crossed it to every Haze cut he could find

He has a few on his site now and I was thinking about picking up a pack or two

also saw he did work with Sour Diesel and released Piff Coast Sour Diesel f2s but thats sold out right now.I’ll probably grab a couple packs if that gets restocked

if anybody has grown out any Piff Coast please post pics or feedback on the strains you grew


----------



## BigGreenThumb (Dec 27, 2021)

Currently have a Tres Haze that I picked up from PCF at a local trading event.. hopefully comes out good

i Smoked the black haze that he had, and it was very much like the old school “uptown haze” I used to get in the early 2000s


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 27, 2021)

BigGreenThumb said:


> Currently have a Tres Haze that I picked up from PCF at a local trading event.. hopefully comes out good
> 
> i Smoked the black haze that he had, and it was very much like the old school “uptown haze” I used to get in the early 2000s


how was the potency on the Black Haze?

think about grabbing a pack of Midnight Mass which is a Cuban Black Haze bx…that should be fire


----------



## BigGreenThumb (Dec 27, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> how was the potency on the Black Haze?
> 
> think about grabbing a pack of Midnight Mass which is a Cuban Black Haze bx…that should be fire


Yeah man I’d say it would be. Back in the day I used to get a strain around NYC called “church” and it smelled like straight up frankincense .. I’m thinking midnight mass is going to be something similar. I’m going to another trading event in a couple weeks and hoping he’ll be there.

I’m holding out until they restock the Harlem dreams…


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Dec 27, 2021)

BigGreenThumb said:


> Yeah man I’d say it would be. Back in the day I used to get a strain around NYC called “church” and it smelled like straight up frankincense .. I’m thinking midnight mass is going to be something similar. I’m going to another trading event in a couple weeks and hoping he’ll be there.
> 
> I’m holding out until they restock the Harlem dreams…


I think I saw on one of Piff’s IG stories that the only way to get the Harlem Dreams S1’s was to buy a VIP ticket for PiffCon. I may be mistaken though, so I apologize if that info is off. I smoked some of his Black, Silver, and Brown Haze he had at Gene Traders and that shit was real good (especially that Brown through a vape), but I’m not much of an authority on East Coast hazes.

I’m running his Redline Haze cut right now.. just flipped to flower yesterday. Got a few packs of his Sour Diesel work in storage and probably going to run a couple Midnight Mass in the next year.


----------



## BigGreenThumb (Dec 27, 2021)

I wanted to go to piffcon but it sold out. I went to the last genetraders event and that’s where I got the Tres Haze. I wasn’t trying to pay $500 for an s1 cut though


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Dec 27, 2021)

I’m pretty sure JJ from Topdawg used his haze cuts for his current lines. He has a piff cut that finishes in 9-10 weeks and is legit, I believe it’s an S1 of one of the hazes.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Dec 27, 2021)

I started half pack of double sour giesel, had 2 mutants that I've tossed leaving me 4. Just put 4 pcsd f2's in some dirt today.
Currently reversing cuts of karmas headbanger and people under the stairs sowah dog.
Plans are to mash em all together eventually with the piff coast sour, bought some karmas sourd d bx2 pollen off Lifehouse that i put on the headbangers and sowah dog and hope that takes, been a week since I tossed pollen.
Will post updates eventually but I just learned about piff coast like a month n half
ago. As you can tell, looking for some sour!


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 27, 2021)

I have four Piff S2's almost ready to flip. 
Really bad germ rate. 3 didn't crack. 2 pooped out after cracking. And 1 was a mutant hemp virus looking freak. 

But the 4 vegging are doing great and nodes are much closer than I was expecting from piff. Hoping that hints to some fast phenos.


----------



## Pi$tol (Dec 27, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Anybody grow any of their gear and have any feedback
> 
> been doing research on Haze and saw they have a cut called Harlem Dreams which is Blue Dream x Cuban Black Haze
> 
> ...


The only way to get the Harlem dream S1 is VIP at PiffCon, the PCSD packs are sold out online but peeps have been getting them in person at GT. Best to cop what you can and not wait unless you can meet Piffcoast at an event.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Anybody grow any of their gear and have any feedback
> 
> been doing research on Haze and saw they have a cut called Harlem Dreams which is Blue Dream x Cuban Black Haze
> 
> ...


I'd suggest a haze without the Dream. I can't stand it and im not alone. Theres a huge haters club of Blue dream here on the westcoast. Its just weaksauce muted haze. 
I asked PiffCoast if it shines in the Harlem and he says it has the yield without the blue. 
If you want haze in regular seed then DocD will have more BandAid dropping in January. And im hoping to grab his CBH x A5haze/thai bx


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 28, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> The only way to get the Harlem dream S1 is VIP at PiffCon, the PCSD packs are sold out online but peeps have been getting them in person at GT. Best to cop what you can and not wait unless you can meet Piffcoast at an event.


Im not really interested in the S1s,just a few of the fem crosses and the Sour Diesel

I ended up ordering Midnight Mass

PiffCoast posted a video on his IG story last night of him harvesting Sour Diesel x Harlem Drems seeds...definitely gonna grab that one too when its available


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 28, 2021)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I'd suggest a haze without the Dream. I can't stand it and im not alone. Theres a huge haters club of Blue dream here on the westcoast. Its just weaksauce muted haze.
> I asked PiffCoast if it shines in the Harlem and he says it has the yield without the blue.
> If you want haze in regular seed then DocD will have more BandAid dropping in January. And im hoping to grab his CBH x A5haze/thai bx


I got some Bandaid Haze in the stash already

right now im looking to add more fem sativa crosses to my stash


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I got some Bandaid Haze in the stash already
> 
> right now im looking to add more fem sativa crosses to my stash


Nice I'll be looking for your review on those. DJs BB brought a lot of Indi to the bluedream. I think it's just the BB influence I don't appreciate because i love SSH.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 28, 2021)

4 on the left are PiffCoast's Piff S2. They're staying pretty tight during veg. Im going to flip under MH for the first couple weeks. Then move em into the HPS. 
For comparison the others are the same age (AJs SourD x Chem91) and a few (ECSD x Chem91)


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Dec 28, 2021)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> 4 on the left are PiffCoast's Piff S2. They're staying pretty tight during veg. Im going to flip under MH for the first couple weeks. Then move em into the HPS. View attachment 5055637
> For comparison the others are the same age (AJs SourD x Chem91) and a few (ECSD x Chem91)


Are those chem91 crosses from CSI?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 28, 2021)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Are those chem91 crosses from CSI?


Yessir, Twin Turbo Diesel . Got the pack for 40. @ glo


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Dec 28, 2021)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Yessir, Twin Turbo Diesel . Got the pack for 40. @ glo


I know it’s early but what kind of smells are you getting off those?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 28, 2021)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> I know it’s early but what kind of smells are you getting off those?


Some are really sour and i got a nice whiff of skunk that I'd describe as green bottle lightstruck beer burp.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 29, 2021)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Nice I'll be looking for your review on those. DJs BB brought a lot of Indi to the bluedream. I think it's just the BB influence I don't appreciate because i love SSH.


Honestly, I love both blueberry and ssh individually....but for Blue Dream, I think that the SSH cut they used isnt that great....and they used the F5 Blueberry which is reknown as fucking terrible even by blueberry/DJ lovers....the entire cross is terrible.

I ran JD's Azure Haze (Santa Cruz SSH cut x Blueberry F4)....and it was my first grow, I made tons of mistakes and the plant was treated horribly....i picked it about 2 weeks too early as well.....that bud wreaked of blueberry....it didnt carry into taste, but as I said I picked way too early which definitely effected terps as well as being new to drying/curing that didnt help either....it was the smoothest smoke ive ever had....literally couldnt feel anything on inhale, didnt taste anything either though, maybe a slight haze flavor....but the exhales were of tons of smoke....Azure Haze was the most potent weed i smoked in 2021 and it was picked 2-3 weeks early with a below average dry/cure. Its the total opposite of blue dream. Definitely growing it again at some point when my experience increases. Theres FIRE to be had in there.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 29, 2021)

As for Piffcoast, I purchased the Piff S2 x Harlem Dreams.....even though I m not huge on blue dream, the photos I saw were too good to pass on it.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 29, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> As for Piffcoast, I purchased the Piff S2 x Harlem Dreams.....even though I m not huge on blue dream, the photos I saw were too good to pass on it.


Did he use his fast pc3 cut of the S2 for those? Im hoping for a fast one like that


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 29, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Honestly, I love both blueberry and ssh individually....but for Blue Dream, I think that the SSH cut they used isnt that great....and they used the F5 Blueberry which is reknown as fucking terrible even by blueberry/DJ lovers....the entire cross is terrible.
> 
> I ran JD's Azure Haze (Santa Cruz SSH cut x Blueberry F4)....and it was my first grow, I made tons of mistakes and the plant was treated horribly....i picked it about 2 weeks too early as well.....that bud wreaked of blueberry....it didnt carry into taste, but as I said I picked way too early which definitely effected terps as well as being new to drying/curing that didnt help either....it was the smoothest smoke ive ever had....literally couldnt feel anything on inhale, didnt taste anything either though, maybe a slight haze flavor....but the exhales were of tons of smoke....Azure Haze was the most potent weed i smoked in 2021 and it was picked 2-3 weeks early with a below average dry/cure. Its the total opposite of blue dream. Definitely growing it again at some point when my experience increases. Theres FIRE to be had in there.


I was referring to the original SantaCruz cut. Breeder unknown so idk where you got the filial info.
Maybe you had it from a seedmakers repro.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Dec 29, 2021)

Anybody know anything about the grapefruit chem he’s working with?


----------



## Pi$tol (Dec 30, 2021)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Anybody know anything about the grapefruit chem he’s working with?


He got the cut from Tradewindseedcompany, I think it Sweet pink grapefruit crossed to chem D. I might be wrong about the father.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 30, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> He got the cut from Tradewindseedcompany, I think it Sweet pink grapefruit crossed to chem D. I might be wrong about the father.


Well that convinced me that i tend to assume the best. Because I imagined a sour Grapefruit pheno crossed to chem91


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Dec 30, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> He got the cut from Tradewindseedcompany, I think it Sweet pink grapefruit crossed to chem D. I might be wrong about the father.


Good looking out, I don’t have social media but was able to still see the GF chem


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 30, 2021)

Taking cuts off Piff s2s and now I'm even more surprised at how broad leaf and squat theyre staying. Maybe the auxins will wake up soon but if they don't I'll actually have to delarf for light penetration. Ive always seen stretchy sativa piff so i was expecting big stretch and had prepared to flip them earlier.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Dec 31, 2021)

A few different phenos of the PiffS2, the S1 reversed for the S2 line is a 75 day pheno. Lots of fast flowering ones in there as well as some long ones. Someone found a 45 day mutant as well that’s pretty fire actually. Tiny seeds, especially if you got them recently that was the end of the stock and all of the bigger seeds were released first about two years ago.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Dec 31, 2021)

Grapefruit chem. The story is that SPG was in the room with chem d and chem 91, both 91 and d hermed. Some spg bagseeds were popped. I believe it’s a d cross, and the 91 is said to normally be sterile anyway. But could go either way. It’s one of the loudest plants I’ve ever ran. Grapefruit armpits


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Dec 31, 2021)

Harlem dreams. Shit is ridiculous. I know blue dream has a bad rap, but no blue came through in this selected pheno. Straight up piff on a better body. Huge yields 85 days flower time and knockout potency. If you want the longer flowering ones grab the midnight mass which is essentially a black haze bx using this.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 8, 2022)

Still not getting any stretch from these Piff fems. 
They're like the ogkb of haze I'm not fkn kidding.
If they are indeed haze lol.

Maybe if PCF comes back he can tell me if/what could've spewed random pollen ...


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Jan 8, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Still not getting any stretch from these Piff fems.
> They're like the ogkb of haze I'm not fkn kidding.
> If they are indeed haze lol.
> 
> Maybe if PCF comes back he can tell me if/what could've spewed random pollen ...


lolol, the PiffS1 pheno used for the reversal is more NL dom in structure but retains a lot of the piffy terps. That’s how we got the flowering time down for this line

If you want longer flowering crazy stretching ones, try the midnight mass or some of the others dropping soon like the Audubon gold x Harlem dreams or the brown haze x Harlem dreams


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 8, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> lolol, the PiffS1 pheno used for the reversal is more NL dom in structure but retains a lot of the piffy terps. That’s how we got the flowering time down for this line
> 
> If you want longer flowering crazy stretching ones, try the midnight mass or some of the others dropping soon like the Audubon gold x Harlem dreams or the brown haze x Harlem dreams





Devils34 said:


> As for Piffcoast, I purchased the Piff S2 x Harlem Dreams.....even though I m not huge on blue dream, the photos I saw were too good to pass on it.


Sounds good but these fidgits are squat for NL too.
I'm still waiting for some trichs so I'm sure if they're smelling good i can get over the oompa loompa growth rate.
Btw...i started these beans alongside Hazy Piffingtons and I've already sampled one of those. Veg was extra slow on these.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Jan 8, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Sounds good but these fidgits are squat for NL too.
> I'm still waiting for some trichs so I'm sure if they're smelling good i can get over the oompa loompa growth rate.
> Btw...i started these beans alongside Hazy Piffingtons and I've already sampled one of those. Veg was extra slow on these.


that’s the thing when you get further and further down the S generations you lose vigor as you keep going. that part I didn’t know when I was completing the project, and probably why you don’t see much past S1. Live and learn though. My keeper from the S2 is amazing and a few other people have found some awesome ones as well so in all I believe it was worth it! But I won’t be making more


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 8, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> that’s the thing when you get further and further down the S generations you lose vigor as you keep going. that part I didn’t know when I was completing the project, and probably why you don’t see much past S1. Live and learn though. My keeper from the S2 is amazing and a few other people have found some awesome ones as well so in all I believe it was worth it! But I won’t be making more


Maybe your s1 came from a prior Rodelization. As long as the little bitches put out I'll be fine.


----------



## Staretz44 (Jan 8, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> that’s the thing when you get further and further down the S generations you lose vigor as you keep going. that part I didn’t know when I was completing the project, and probably why you don’t see much past S1. Live and learn though. My keeper from the S2 is amazing and a few other people have found some awesome ones as well so in all I believe it was worth it! But I won’t be making more


So I was just about to buy some Piff s1x A5 Haze/Thai bx seeds from Doc D but after reading that S generations lose vigor I don't see the point in buying them now.


----------



## Staretz44 (Jan 8, 2022)

Is Piffcon still happening on January 16?


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Jan 8, 2022)

Staretz44 said:


> So I was just about to buy some Piff s1x A5 Haze/Thai bx seeds from Doc D but after reading that S generations lose vigor I don't see the point in buying them now.


Don’t worry about that, that’s considered a new hybrid since the S1 is crossed to something else. Should be good!


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 8, 2022)

Staretz44 said:


> So I was just about to buy some Piff s1x A5 Haze/Thai bx seeds from Doc D but after reading that S generations lose vigor I don't see the point in buying them now.


I don't think D would've used it if it didn't impress him. But I dont think S2 generation should show so much retarded growth as I've found in the entire pack. 
We've all grown gsc fems without getting all ogkb midgets.
Kinda ironic that the Piff Tshirt shows it towering over an ogkb haha


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Jan 8, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I don't think D would've used it if it didn't impress him. But I dont think S2 generation should show so much retarded growth as I've found in the entire pack.
> We've all grown gsc fems without getting all ogkb midgets.
> Kinda ironic that the Piff Tshirt shows it towering over an ogkb haha


I found my keeper out of 25 seeds popped, 19 finished females. 6 out of the gate were retarded or super slow so I killed them. My S2 is a beast though and has good stretch. Done in 63-70 days depending on environment and when you like to pull. Great bag appeal, leaves the church smell in the air. Musky incense. Great plant for sure. Luck of the draw I guess!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 8, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> I found my keeper out of 25 seeds popped, 19 finished females. 6 out of the gate were retarded or super slow so I killed them. My S2 is a beast though and has good stretch. Done in 63-70 days depending on environment and when you like to pull. Great bag appeal, leaves the church smell in the air. Musky incense. Great plant for sure. Luck of the draw I guess!!


when are the Mango Haze x Harlem Dreams and Strawberry Cough x Harlem Dreams strains dropping on the site?


----------



## Gameofdeath (Jan 8, 2022)

How does the Brown Haze compare to the Black haze? I picked Midnight Mass and Bandaid haze. Would brown haze have different qualities?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 8, 2022)

Gameofdeath said:


> How does the Brown Haze compare to the Black haze? I picked Midnight Mass and Bandaid haze. Would brown haze have different qualities?


ACE says brown Haze is A5


----------



## Piffffff (Jan 8, 2022)

I grew piff s2 clone(pc3) and pitty city haze which is a cbh bagseed with insane vigor. I can't say enough about these plants. If you grew up on east coast this is a dream come true. First started growing bud in 2009 with the dream to grow piff. It's one of the most beloved strains not just for the smell but effect as well. We would pay .7 for 20 all day with a smile! My recommendation is to run the clones in place of seeds. Piffcoast has the true cuts from dominicans its not like the piff it is the piff. My favorite is the brown f1 for aure which also known as great 88, an original nevil a5 f1. The piff s1 is bagaees from the brown and for a long time the only piff member available in seed (top dawg) it's nice to but as bqgssed no selection done. The piff s2 pc3 is a selection of brown haze selfed from 30 females. ]known as the extreme Franky cut this is truly commercial haze. Done in 70 to 75 turns the most beautiful brown after it's hung and dried
The piff hazes don't neccesarily smell qlot in flower but after drying holyshit. Smell from across the room. Euphoric high leaves that church in the air. Not as long lasting as the true brown who takes 100 plus but still first Jar to empty. The cuban black haze many people are familiar with mother of bandaid haze and a much better yielded with more dank basement then the browns woody incense. Don't get me wrong the seeds are the shit too but they call them clone only for a reason. An f1 like brown will show variation when selfed and why mess with success? Here are some pics of the pc3 and cbh s1 along with terps. Church!!


----------



## Piffffff (Jan 8, 2022)

Here's the p city


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

Piffffff said:


> I grew piff s2 clone(pc3) and pitty city haze which is a cbh bagseed with insane vigor. I can't say enough about these plants. If you grew up on east coast this is a dream come true. First started growing bud in 2009 with the dream to grow piff. It's one of the most beloved strains not just for the smell but effect as well. We would pay .7 for 20 all day with a smile! My recommendation is to run the clones in place of seeds. Piffcoast has the true cuts from dominicans its not like the piff it is the piff. My favorite is the brown f1 for aure which also known as great 88, an original nevil a5 f1. The piff s1 is bagaees from the brown and for a long time the only piff member available in seed (top dawg) it's nice to but as bqgssed no selection done. The piff s2 pc3 is a selection of brown haze selfed from 30 females. ]known as the extreme Franky cut this is truly commercial haze. Done in 70 to 75 turns the most beautiful brown after it's hung and dried
> The piff hazes don't neccesarily smell qlot in flower but after drying holyshit. Smell from across the room. Euphoric high leaves that church in the air. Not as long lasting as the true brown who takes 100 plus but still first Jar to empty. The cuban black haze many people are familiar with mother of bandaid haze and a much better yielded with more dank basement then the browns woody incense. Don't get me wrong the seeds are the shit too but they call them clone only for a reason. An f1 like brown will show variation when selfed and why mess with success? Here are some pics of the pc3 and cbh s1 along with terps. Church!!


Nice first post. What else do you grow? Don't want you to appear to be a fanboy being you seem pretty tight with the farm.


----------



## Piffffff (Jan 9, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Nice first post. What else do you grow? Don't want you to appear to be a fanboy being you seem pretty tight with the farm.


Well for years it was mr nice seed and serious pops and clones acquired in local ri medical scene. White Russian chronic old ssh jack herer blueberry nl5 skunk for seeds. This was probly 09ish when we would get beat by"the mail" half the time. Got plugged into a cool old guy , we all need one of those! Plant counts in ri meant switching to airpots with coco and trees to max yield "legally" this guy had some nice ones original diesel Ken's gdp an old rks like nld skunk prozac(smile) . Ended up running couple good sized grows but our patient got himself arrested selling slices to idiots and most cuts were lost in tge pre eminent shutdown. After that hooked up w a new dude with a sick spot transformed from a 3 car auto mechanic garage. He ran kush n cheese critical haze gg4 wedding cake holy grail kush etc nothing exciting. Since then I've realized that sativa dom 12 weekers are the best for me. The effect should come first and tgats been lost in tge great dessert strain takeover. The vigor and stretch of haze hybrids means less veg time and I enjoy growing ladies who can't help but produce. Tge 100 day xbh produced 12 onions under half a 300 w led. Past couple years been deep diving into the genetics and cannabinoids behind nevils work which eventually brought me to piffcoasts page. At first only tge piff s2 was available so I went for it. Tasting his clones at genetraders was an unmistakable taste and smell deja vu. To me yes clones can be expensive but spending that money one time gets you peace of mind a huge advantage with your distributors and blazing headstash. I don't kno dude personally but am a huge advocate for what he's bringing to community for home growers. He represents tge culture history and enjoyable effects the big corps will never understand. I've started a few popular haze genetics threads at mr nice which eventually git me banned. Exposing shanti for lying is easy when you've grown true haze a and c f1s. In the process of using pedimap software to create stud books online for the oldest purest progeny of nevils males. Somas g13c, a5t male of bandaidhaze, haze c, a/c male etc. Plan on using it to breed piff clones and Dutch to large seed pops such as extreme haze to rebuild primal haze lines opensource


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

Piffffff said:


> Well for years it was mr nice seed and serious pops and clones acquired in local ri medical scene. White Russian chronic old ssh jack herer blueberry nl5 skunk for seeds. This was probly 09ish when we would get beat by"the mail" half the time. Got plugged into a cool old guy , we all need one of those! Plant counts in ri meant switching to airpots with coco and trees to max yield "legally" this guy had some nice ones original diesel Ken's gdp an old rks like nld skunk prozac(smile) . Ended up running couple good sized grows but our patient got himself arrested selling slices to idiots and most cuts were lost in tge pre eminent shutdown. After that hooked up w a new dude with a sick spot transformed from a 3 car auto mechanic garage. He ran kush n cheese critical haze gg4 wedding cake holy grail kush etc nothing exciting. Since then I've realized that sativa dom 12 weekers are the best for me. The effect should come first and tgats been lost in tge great dessert strain takeover. The vigor and stretch of haze hybrids means less veg time and I enjoy growing ladies who can't help but produce. Tge 100 day xbh produced 12 onions under half a 300 w led. Past couple years been deep diving into the genetics and cannabinoids behind nevils work which eventually brought me to piffcoasts page. At first only tge piff s2 was available so I went for it. Tasting his clones at genetraders was an unmistakable taste and smell deja vu. To me yes clones can be expensive but spending that money one time gets you peace of mind a huge advantage with your distributors and blazing headstash. I don't kno dude personally but am a huge advocate for what he's bringing to community for home growers. He represents tge culture history and enjoyable effects the big corps will never understand. I've started a few popular haze genetics threads at mr nice which eventually git me banned. Exposing shanti for lying is easy when you've grown true haze a and c f1s. In the process of using pedimap software to create stud books online for the oldest purest progeny of nevils males. Somas g13c, a5t male of bandaidhaze, haze c, a/c male etc. Plan on using it to breed piff clones and Dutch to large seed pops such as extreme haze to rebuild primal haze lines opensource


Wow thats all over the place. Nice summary man.


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 9, 2022)

Piffffff said:


> Well for years it was mr nice seed and serious pops and clones acquired in local ri medical scene. White Russian chronic old ssh jack herer blueberry nl5 skunk for seeds. This was probly 09ish when we would get beat by"the mail" half the time. Got plugged into a cool old guy , we all need one of those! Plant counts in ri meant switching to airpots with coco and trees to max yield "legally" this guy had some nice ones original diesel Ken's gdp an old rks like nld skunk prozac(smile) . Ended up running couple good sized grows but our patient got himself arrested selling slices to idiots and most cuts were lost in tge pre eminent shutdown. After that hooked up w a new dude with a sick spot transformed from a 3 car auto mechanic garage. He ran kush n cheese critical haze gg4 wedding cake holy grail kush etc nothing exciting. Since then I've realized that sativa dom 12 weekers are the best for me. The effect should come first and tgats been lost in tge great dessert strain takeover. The vigor and stretch of haze hybrids means less veg time and I enjoy growing ladies who can't help but produce. Tge 100 day xbh produced 12 onions under half a 300 w led. Past couple years been deep diving into the genetics and cannabinoids behind nevils work which eventually brought me to piffcoasts page. At first only tge piff s2 was available so I went for it. Tasting his clones at genetraders was an unmistakable taste and smell deja vu. To me yes clones can be expensive but spending that money one time gets you peace of mind a huge advantage with your distributors and blazing headstash. I don't kno dude personally but am a huge advocate for what he's bringing to community for home growers. He represents tge culture history and enjoyable effects the big corps will never understand. I've started a few popular haze genetics threads at mr nice which eventually git me banned. Exposing shanti for lying is easy when you've grown true haze a and c f1s. In the process of using pedimap software to create stud books online for the oldest purest progeny of nevils males. Somas g13c, a5t male of bandaidhaze, haze c, a/c male etc. Plan on using it to breed piff clones and Dutch to large seed pops such as extreme haze to rebuild primal haze lines opensource


Elaborate on Shanti lying please


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Elaborate on Shanti lying please


I didn't even see that. Or comprehend haha


----------



## Piffffff (Jan 9, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Elaborate on Shanti lying please


His nh is not f1 and haze c is dead.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 9, 2022)

I've heard other people say that about the haze c too... wouldn't surprise me at all. I actually find it harder to believe that it's still alive.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 10, 2022)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Anybody know anything about the grapefruit chem he’s working with?


I have it. Dude who accidentally made the cross originally thought it was the chem 91 that hermed and pollinated the grapefruit. Then his story changed and he said it was cookies and cream pollen. Bottom line is dude has no idea.

First off, there's no way in hell it was cookies and cream. I've grown tons of cookies and there's nothing cookie about the GFC.

I never heard anything about the D being in the room, and having both the D and 91 I'm doubtful it was either of them. The chem funk she has is nothing like the D and she's stretchy which is also unlike the D, and also unlike the spg mom for that matter. Her stretch is more in line with the 91, but honestly the chem stank she has is nothing like the 91 either. 91 is more gas, the GFC has a nasty raunchy chem funk.

My opinion is that dude had a fake cut of chem 91 (since most are), and that's what hermed and pollenated the spg.

She's a stanky cut though for sure, but unfortunately we'll never know for sure the lineage. However, the guy who popped the seed and found her (TheMassInfluence) recently reversed her and I believe made S1's. Cracking a few of those will give a much better idea what genetics are in there.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 10, 2022)

SFnone said:


> I've heard other people say that about the haze c too... wouldn't surprise me at all. I actually find it harder to believe that it's still alive.


I find it hard to believe that Piff is still alive. And i doubt the one discussed here is only S1. It had to of been thru prior rodelizations to get so mutated


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 10, 2022)

I have free cuts from all 4 Piff "s1" midgets. Pick/up in central Oregon


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I find it hard to believe that Piff is still alive. And i doubt the one discussed here is only S1. It had to of been thru prior rodelizations to get so mutated


"S2" correction


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I find it hard to believe that Piff is still alive. And i doubt the one discussed here is only S1. It had to of been thru prior rodelizations to get so mutated


I had a hard time believing it suddenly came back myself, until I bought some. I can 100% verify NYC Piff is alive and well!


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 10, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> I had a hard time believing it suddenly came back myself, until I bought some. I can 100% verify NYC Piff is alive and well!


Alive. But "well" wouldn't go freakish when selfed.


----------



## Piffffff (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Alive. But "well" wouldn't go freakish when selfed.


You get midgets after you took a clone off the original clone? This happened to me too and is an issue associated with haze a progeny. From what I understand ag13 was almost lost in South Holland due to this. Clones rooting very poorly and roots staying horizontal not vertical? Eventually results in phosphorous deficiency with low rootzone temp. Here is what I noticed between haze a and c plants. The a type is lowland thai viet geno. They like high rootzone temp high constant humidity. The rootzone likes to be constantly moist bit not dry or soaked. They are sensitive to direct light and prefer the edge. Extremely sensitive to photo period and low lumens They will throw pistils at 18 6 with low light 14 hours Nirmal light.

Haze c seems to be high land sativa. They grow deep roots that shoot to bottom and investigate. They prefer big swings In dry down fir roots and a lower humidity level w more variance. Direct light is preferred but a good distance away. Drop In temp and humidity w lights off is preferred. Not as sensitive to semi autoflower. 

Many trippy potent sativas like zamal have semi autoflower traits possibly due to perrenial or permaculture type re flower growth. I think either tissue culture or investigation into the phytochrome hormones will fix this. Here's one of my minis


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 10, 2022)

Piffffff said:


> You get midgets after you took a clone off the original clone? This happened to me too and is an issue associated with haze a progeny. From what I understand ag13 was almost lost in South Holland due to this. Clones rooting very poorly and roots staying horizontal not vertical? Eventually results in phosphorous deficiency with low rootzone temp. Here is what I noticed between haze a and c plants. The a type is lowland thai viet geno. They like high rootzone temp high constant humidity. The rootzone likes to be constantly moist bit not dry or soaked. They are sensitive to direct light and prefer the edge. Extremely sensitive to photo period and low lumens They will throw pistils at 18 6 with low light 14 hours Nirmal light.
> 
> Haze c seems to be high land sativa. They grow deep roots that shoot to bottom and investigate. They prefer big swings In dry down fir roots and a lower humidity level w more variance. Direct light is preferred but a good distance away. Drop In temp and humidity w lights off is preferred. Not as sensitive to semi autoflower.
> 
> Many trippy potent sativas like zamal have semi autoflower traits possibly due to perrenial or permaculture type re flower growth. I think either tissue culture or investigation into the phytochrome hormones will fix this. Here's one of my minis


Nope . The dwarfs are straight from Piff Coast " piff s2" seedlings that took forever to veg.
If you read back a few pages you'll get it.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 10, 2022)

I've never been to church so IDK what thats supposed to smell like.
Now i do,
"Catholic church incense is a resin incense of benzoin, frankincense,and myrrh. If you burn benzoin resin, that smells the most like what the church burns."


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 10, 2022)

Ive got that from purple hazes before but lineage unknown


----------



## Piffffff (Jan 10, 2022)

Imo the problem isn't really about the s2 it's the progenitor. Piff s1 is not a selection its bag seed. Meaning bottleneck big time. I would like to self the original brown f1. It's a stack but you could do the line justice and restore diversity by selecting few diverse phenos and self them to each other then make selection and backcross to the brown


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey guys due to forum policy I am unable to answer any customer service or marketing questions in this domain unless I become an advertisement sponsor. I’ll be checking in every so often to check the pics you post so keep bringing that fire!
—peace


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 11, 2022)

Piffffff said:


> Imo the problem isn't really about the s2 it's the progenitor. Piff s1 is not a selection its bag seed. Meaning bottleneck big time. I would like to self the original brown f1. It's a stack but you could do the line justice and restore diversity by selecting few diverse phenos and self them to each other then make selection and backcross to the brown


Well by saying that its bottlenecked you are also confirming what I've been saying here.
The Piff Coast piff "s2" is not really an s2.
Prior rodelization is exactly that !
Hermie bagseed grown many times over...then reversed to sell as S2 gen.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 11, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> Hey guys due to forum policy I am unable to answer any customer service or marketing questions in this domain unless I become an advertisement sponsor. I’ll be checking in every so often to check the pics you post so keep bringing that fire!
> —peace


What comes with the vip tickets for Sunday if they don't mind you answering this? I'm on the fence with my decision


----------



## Piffffff (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Well by saying that its bottlenecked you are also confirming what I've been saying here.
> The Piff Coast piff "s2" is not really an s2.
> Prior rodelization is exactly that !
> Hermie bagseed grown many times over...then reversed to sell as S2 gen.


It's more about permission from the dominicans. Piffcoast was trying to get a clone of the piff out to the public. Those florida to nyc pipeline was in effect from early 90s to the huge bust in 2006. These guys had a completly vertical network and it all revolved around an exclusive product. Extreme measures were taken to not let tge genetics get out. I've heard things ranging from checking for seeds as tgey made dubs, crushing pressure after just in case. Light microwaving even. These guys were growing the bud and getting 560 an Oz off each one!! No deals on bulk maybe 450 to 500 if lucky. For a decade threads were up on every forum searching for, and failing to find, the mythic piff church etc. Whoever piffcoast knows must be plugged in pretty high because he had access to all of them. The piff s1 is not originally his. Doggystyle found a bagseed popped it and passed to top dawg. Jj used this to make the uptown brown hybrid series. When piffcoast came on the scene his plug would not let him sell any of tge clones. Crosses only. I am not a fan of selfed seeds at all. However it was the best option at the time given tge parameters he was working with. I'm not sure if you ever bought the nyc haze before legalization but for those of us who did it was pure magic. We would travel long distances to pay 20 bucks for a .7 when slices could be had for 40 at home. First time I smelled piff I grew myself was a great accomplishment. However piff s2 is not good breeding stock for tge reasons you've outlined. But purchased as a clone can brings many smiles to many homegrown. Here's the original post announcing tge pc3 clone release. You can see it wasn't all about money but also community


----------



## Pi$tol (Jan 11, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> What comes with the vip tickets for Sunday if they don't mind you answering this? I'm on the fence with my decision


Check his IG but if you don't have IG it comes with a shit ton of seeds, early entrance and I believe a 1/8 of flowers. Well worth the price tag. Also VIP is sold out.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 12, 2022)

Piffffff said:


> It's more about permission from the dominicans. Piffcoast was trying to get a clone of the piff out to the public. Those florida to nyc pipeline was in effect from early 90s to the huge bust in 2006. These guys had a completly vertical network and it all revolved around an exclusive product. Extreme measures were taken to not let tge genetics get out. I've heard things ranging from checking for seeds as tgey made dubs, crushing pressure after just in case. Light microwaving even. These guys were growing the bud and getting 560 an Oz off each one!! No deals on bulk maybe 450 to 500 if lucky. For a decade threads were up on every forum searching for, and failing to find, the mythic piff church etc. Whoever piffcoast knows must be plugged in pretty high because he had access to all of them. The piff s1 is not originally his. Doggystyle found a bagseed popped it and passed to top dawg. Jj used this to make the uptown brown hybrid series. When piffcoast came on the scene his plug would not let him sell any of tge clones. Crosses only. I am not a fan of selfed seeds at all. However it was the best option at the time given tge parameters he was working with. I'm not sure if you ever bought the nyc haze before legalization but for those of us who did it was pure magic. We would travel long distances to pay 20 bucks for a .7 when slices could be had for 40 at home. First time I smelled piff I grew myself was a great accomplishment. However piff s2 is not good breeding stock for tge reasons you've outlined. But purchased as a clone can brings many smiles to many homegrown. Here's the original post announcing tge pc3 clone release. You can see it wasn't all about money but also communityView attachment 5064850





Pi$tol said:


> Check his IG but if you don't have IG it comes with a shit ton of seeds, early entrance and I believe a 1/8 of flowers. Well worth the price tag. Also VIP is sold out.


Thanks


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 12, 2022)

Piffffff said:


> It's more about permission from the dominicans. Piffcoast was trying to get a clone of the piff out to the public. Those florida to nyc pipeline was in effect from early 90s to the huge bust in 2006. These guys had a completly vertical network and it all revolved around an exclusive product. Extreme measures were taken to not let tge genetics get out. I've heard things ranging from checking for seeds as tgey made dubs, crushing pressure after just in case. Light microwaving even. These guys were growing the bud and getting 560 an Oz off each one!! No deals on bulk maybe 450 to 500 if lucky. For a decade threads were up on every forum searching for, and failing to find, the mythic piff church etc. Whoever piffcoast knows must be plugged in pretty high because he had access to all of them. The piff s1 is not originally his. Doggystyle found a bagseed popped it and passed to top dawg. Jj used this to make the uptown brown hybrid series. When piffcoast came on the scene his plug would not let him sell any of tge clones. Crosses only. I am not a fan of selfed seeds at all. However it was the best option at the time given tge parameters he was working with. I'm not sure if you ever bought the nyc haze before legalization but for those of us who did it was pure magic. We would travel long distances to pay 20 bucks for a .7 when slices could be had for 40 at home. First time I smelled piff I grew myself was a great accomplishment. However piff s2 is not good breeding stock for tge reasons you've outlined. But purchased as a clone can brings many smiles to many homegrown. Here's the original post announcing tge pc3 clone release. You can see it wasn't all about money but also communityView attachment 5064850


"Permission" haha that fkn hilarious.
Anyways man I take responsibility for cracking these joke beans.
But you guys really could have named the company Bagseed Coast Farms.
Maybe even be honest about the Hermie history and Selfed Generation of your gear.

Is anyone pre-testing the convention cuts for viroids ?


----------



## Piffffff (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> "Permission" haha that fkn hilarious.
> Anyways man I take responsibility for cracking these joke beans.
> But you guys really could have named the company Bagseed Coast Farms.
> Maybe even be honest about the Hermie history and Selfed Generation of your gear.
> ...


Just trying to educate you man. Permission yes permission. Take a look at the court docs from 06. This was the not fucking around crew. You know what else started as bagseed? Chem 91, og kush, sour diesel. Your talkin out your ass. Move on. Your just a hater


----------



## george kaplan (Jan 12, 2022)

Fun thread. These crosses from Piff Coast Farms sound exciting and I look forward to seeing end results posted up. Also, with Piff Con 2022 coming up, we'll get a good idea of where all of these breeder's efforts have paid off and where to snag beans that will give us all what we are looking for.

Any pics of Midnight Mass (Black haze x Harlem Dreams) available to share?


----------



## Mr.Revolution (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Nice I'll be looking for your review on those. DJs BB brought a lot of Indi to the bluedream. I think it's just the BB influence I don't appreciate because i love SSH.


I don't think so because Johnny Blaze which also used Djs blueberry was top shelf.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 12, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> sometimes one must look in the mirror and not put all the blame on someone else. It’s possible you just suck as a grower. Post up some pics!! Let’s see what ya got going. We know and have stated multiple times the S2s have some mutants in them, but I’ve also posted photos from 3 different people who found keepers in the line and that’s just scratching the surface. My piff S2 keeper aka pc3 wouldn’t be in all the biggest nurseries in the county if it was trash, and that was found in those seeds. I’ve always been honest with all of my gear, and the history behind the S1 is well known. It came out of a room where they only grow one strain, haze. There were no other strains on the premises to pollinate it. Besides, the Piffs2 was my first drop ever and I’ve done tons of different breeding work since then. I don’t have to convince anyone though. If you had a bad experience I apologize but bashing someone in a forum won’t get you very far. You could’ve sent a simple dm and I would’ve sent you new seeds or my keeper clone from the S2s.
> 
> shoutout to all the people out there who can conduct themselves like a mature adult and not a whiny bitch!!!


Pics are already posted. Look back a few pages. But I'll go post one of them on jackstands. First you said ya beans were small.
Then you admit 1/4 mutations and bad germ rate on your test. 
Then its about "permission"
Now its me. 
You didn't show up until the dwarfs were posted. But here comes more pics


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 12, 2022)

Mr.Revolution said:


> I don't think so because Johnny Blaze which also used Djs blueberry was top shelf.


Nothing wrong with BB by itself. My cousin grew a Housefull for years to pay for cancer treatment. So DJs BB kept him alive indirectly.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> View attachment 5065698


I delarfed the lower canopy and even lollipopped the branches. Checkout how close those retarded nodes are.... like a late 90s pgr bush


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 12, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I delarfed the lower canopy and even lollipopped the branches. Checkout how close those retarded nodes are.... like a late 90s pgr bush


Ive never had to lollipop branches. Not even on DeepChunk way back then


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 12, 2022)

I'll flower them all the way for a final smoke report too.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 13, 2022)

I just looked up #piffs2 on IG. I haven't used that since they started kicking off the breeders. 
Most pics were of PC3 clone of s2. But i saw a few seed grown flowers.
Check this screenshot out tho !


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> View attachment 5065698


That plant looks like it has issues,, Very unhappy


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 13, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> That plant looks like it has issues,, Very unhappy


Absolutely. All 4 do. Plenty of info on prior pages . Besides being bottlenecked by generations of bagseed perpetuation. I was wondering if the east has a new dwarfing viroid haha.
Never seen this in 50yrs. Except for bagseed gsc ogkb mutations way back when everyone was growing those out.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 13, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> That plant looks like it has issues,, Very unhappy


But how bout that info about its bagseed source? Sounds like their isnt a goombah of ganja really granting permission after all


----------



## Senokai (Jan 14, 2022)

Piffffff said:


> It's more about permission from the dominicans. Piffcoast was trying to get a clone of the piff out to the public. Those florida to nyc pipeline was in effect from early 90s to the huge bust in 2006. These guys had a completly vertical network and it all revolved around an exclusive product. Extreme measures were taken to not let tge genetics get out. I've heard things ranging from checking for seeds as tgey made dubs, crushing pressure after just in case. Light microwaving even. These guys were growing the bud and getting 560 an Oz off each one!! No deals on bulk maybe 450 to 500 if lucky. For a decade threads were up on every forum searching for, and failing to find, the mythic piff church etc. Whoever piffcoast knows must be plugged in pretty high because he had access to all of them. The piff s1 is not originally his. Doggystyle found a bagseed popped it and passed to top dawg. Jj used this to make the uptown brown hybrid series. When piffcoast came on the scene his plug would not let him sell any of tge clones. Crosses only. I am not a fan of selfed seeds at all. However it was the best option at the time given tge parameters he was working with. I'm not sure if you ever bought the nyc haze before legalization but for those of us who did it was pure magic. We would travel long distances to pay 20 bucks for a .7 when slices could be had for 40 at home. First time I smelled piff I grew myself was a great accomplishment. However piff s2 is not good breeding stock for tge reasons you've outlined. But purchased as a clone can brings many smiles to many homegrown. Here's the original post announcing tge pc3 clone release. You can see it wasn't all about money but also communityView attachment 5064850


20 bucks for a .7 was what I paid for the piff back in the day. Truly lucky to have even smoked it lol.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> But how bout that info about its bagseed source? Sounds like their isnt a goombah of ganja really granting permission after all


Does permission ever need to be granted? If i found a keeper from bagseed, or breeders beans, i would have no problem reversing it and selling the seeds if they were decent..... Unfortunately that is not how it works, so i must continue working.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 14, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Does permission ever need to be granted? If i found a keeper from bagseed, or breeders beans, i would have no problem reversing it and selling the seeds if they were decent..... Unfortunately that is not how it works, so i must continue working.


I don't know of any other seedmaker that has ever called a bagseed an S1. 
Thats the biggest joke of all. Even more so than his alleged deals with organized crime.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 14, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I don't know of any other seedmaker that has ever called a bagseed an S1.
> Thats the biggest joke of all. Even more so than his alleged deals with organized crime.


Anytime anyone on this website tries to portray themselves as someone in the "know" i cant help but doubt their claims. I know shanti, Nevil, or whatever.. Blowhards mostly


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 14, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Anytime anyone on this website tries to portray themselves as someone in the "know" i cant help but doubt their claims. I know shanti, Nevil, or whatever.. Blowhards mostly


Kinda like how so many people know a guy who knows a guy who's plugged in on skunk lol


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 14, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Kinda like how so many people know a guy who knows a guy who's plugged in on skunk lol


Oh i got the plug for that but i gotta get permission from the Surenos haha


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 15, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Oh i got the plug for that but i gotta get permission from the Surenos haha


You should check out the piff episode they just put out of the Adam Dunn show lol


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 15, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> You should check out the piff episode they just put out of the Adam Dunn show lol


Ive honestly never listened to a single podcast from anyone. Seems like they're all done by people who talk out their ass sideways


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 15, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Ive honestly never listened to a single podcast from anyone. Seems like they're all done by people who talk out their ass sideways


Bingo between your pics and that podcast it's not hard to figure out what's going on here. Dude on there been supposedly growing piff for over 20 years but can barely answer a simple question about it without getting all fidgety. Almost 4 hours of faking the funk JJ included lol


----------



## Gameofdeath (Jan 15, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Bingo between your pics and that podcast it's not hard to figure out what's going on here. Dude on there been supposedly growing piff for over 20 years but can barely answer a simple question about it without getting all fidgety. Almost 4 hours of faking the funk JJ included lol


We are never going to get to the bottom of "piff". It's great to see people working with different haze cuts and bringing attention to it. I don't think we should get caught up in street marketing terms. The focus should be on getting the cuts out and seeing if it's legit quality smoke. Everyone should pump the brakes on bashing someone's reputation and businesses. 

Let the smoke tell the story.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 15, 2022)

Gameofdeath said:


> We are never going to get to the bottom of "piff". It's great to see people working with different haze cuts and bringing attention to it. I don't think we should get caught up in street marketing terms. The focus should be on getting the cuts out and seeing if it's legit quality smoke. Everyone should pump the brakes on bashing someone's reputation and businesses.
> 
> Let the smoke tell the story.


True words.
I have never smoked whatever you folks call "piff". I do appreciate some good hazey smoke though.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 15, 2022)

Gameofdeath said:


> We are never going to get to the bottom of "piff". It's great to see people working with different haze cuts and bringing attention to it. I don't think we should get caught up in street marketing terms. The focus should be on getting the cuts out and seeing if it's legit quality smoke. Everyone should pump the brakes on bashing someone's reputation and businesses.
> 
> Let the smoke tell the story


If it didn't matter might as well just grow bagseed and call it a day


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 15, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> If it didn't matter might as well just grow bagseed and call it a day


Many cuts were from bagseed..Gorilla glue is just one


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 15, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Many cuts were from bagseed..Gorilla glue is just one


Doesn't mean I wanna grow random bagseed that didn't originate from THE cut in question. I'd be pissed if I was Paul n chukka


----------



## Montuno (Jan 15, 2022)

Piffffff said:


> It's more about permission from the dominicans. Piffcoast was trying to get a clone of the piff out to the public. Those florida to nyc pipeline was in effect from early 90s to the huge bust in 2006. These guys had a completly vertical network and it all revolved around an exclusive product. Extreme measures were taken to not let tge genetics get out. I've heard things ranging from checking for seeds as tgey made dubs, crushing pressure after just in case. Light microwaving even. These guys were growing the bud and getting 560 an Oz off each one!! No deals on bulk maybe 450 to 500 if lucky. For a decade threads were up on every forum searching for, and failing to find, the mythic piff church etc. Whoever piffcoast knows must be plugged in pretty high because he had access to all of them. The piff s1 is not originally his. Doggystyle found a bagseed popped it and passed to top dawg. Jj used this to make the uptown brown hybrid series. When piffcoast came on the scene his plug would not let him sell any of tge clones. Crosses only. I am not a fan of selfed seeds at all. However it was the best option at the time given tge parameters he was working with. I'm not sure if you ever bought the nyc haze before legalization but for those of us who did it was pure magic. We would travel long distances to pay 20 bucks for a .7 when slices could be had for 40 at home. First time I smelled piff I grew myself was a great accomplishment. However piff s2 is not good breeding stock for tge reasons you've outlined. But purchased as a clone can brings many smiles to many homegrown. Here's the original post announcing tge pc3 clone release. You can see it wasn't all about money but also communityView attachment 5064850


It says "70 days of flowering: amazing for a Haze"... Not amazing; impossible. Another thing is to talk about hybrids of indica with Hazes.
And the buds look anything but Haze, or even an Haze dominant-indica hybrid ? If they tell me they are Critical + or Green Crack, I believe it.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 15, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Doesn't mean I wanna grow random bagseed that didn't originate from THE cut in question. I'd be pissed if I was Paul n chukka


May have originated from the cut, but if not consistent or at least have some potential phenos.. I would be pissed as well


----------



## Gameofdeath (Jan 15, 2022)

I grew up in NY. It the late 90s I remember friends using the name piff as a general term for weed. 

When I started smoking in early 2000, "Purple Haze" was going around. It was the best smoke I've consumed. It had a very distinct soapy smell. I would hit the bong and be "stuck" in deep thought the first 15 minutes. It made you feel very euphoric and social. It also made listening to music really awesome. 

The "Purple Haze" seemed to be very consistent for about 3 years. The buds were brownish with a little bit purple on it. We knew back then it was special. It just disappeared and Sour took over. The Washington Heights, Dominicans story goes all the way back to early 2000. I have heard it several times over the years.

I picked up some PCF Midnight Mass hoping it will have similar qualities to the "Purple Haze". If it doesn't, how could I blame the breeder?

I don't even know what I really smoked. Now we are finding out it was probably A5 Haze. Piff or Purple Haze are just names of a haze variants. If it doesn't end up being what I was looking for then, I will just move on. It's a bag of seeds, not a ponzi scheme. Healthy skepticism is good but let's not pretend that we haven't spent $$$ on "fire" and it turned out to be whack. 

Do you go after the drug dealer and publicly bash them? Probably not. The Piff might not be what he had in mind but someone else might appreciate it.

Haze is finally getting more attention. PCF seems to be moving the conversation forward. Let's wait for the reports and decide with our wallets.


----------



## george kaplan (Jan 17, 2022)

Anybody see results of Piffcon?

I think there were 3 categories (flowers in under 75 days, flowers in over 75 days, concentrates) which were judged and I found a video of Dark Horse Genetics reviewing their VIP box but haven't seen results anywhere.

Curious to hear winners. A handful of experienced breeders participated so I'm sure there was some great smoke.


----------



## Pi$tol (Jan 17, 2022)

george kaplan said:


> Anybody see results of Piffcon?
> 
> I think there were 3 categories (flowers in under 75 days, flowers in over 75 days, concentrates) which were judged and I found a video of Dark Horse Genetics reviewing their VIP box but haven't seen results anywhere.
> 
> Curious to hear winners. A handful of experienced breeders participated so I'm sure there was some great smoke.


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 17, 2022)

70 days isnt impossible for haze, honestly thats pretty standard for a haze, especially NL leaning phenos.

SSH is done anywbere from 70-90 days, lots finishing right at 70 or within 77.

Amnesia haze goes for 65-80. Many finishing in 65-75 days.

Its only impossible for as close to pure haze as you can get (nevilles haze) which is 100+ days.

Piff was NEVER pure haze....the NL influence has always been apparent.


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 17, 2022)

Just a side thought, I just smoked some Cinderella 99....been smoking it steady for the last month or so.....some nugs taste way more pineappley than others.....but the ones that taste slightly-pineappley are my favorite because you get what I'd refer to as a haze taste.

This C99 tastes more hazey than a lot of hazes lol....i really wonder how close of a relative C99 is to haze?


----------



## george kaplan (Jan 17, 2022)

Pi$tol said:


> View attachment 5069184


Thanks Pi$tol


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Devils34 (Jan 17, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 5069334View attachment 5069335
> 
> You smoke that harlem dreams yet? How is it?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 17, 2022)

No I haven’t smoked it by itself I rolled a joint with it mixed with some other hazes I have .. I will tomorrow tho 

I have super a5, Thai chi and the other ace cross nevilles x Malawi and pcf cut of blue dream I ran in jars so competition is there

the Thai chi carried the most old school smell and taste like it’s not a haze but it’s the smell we associate with haze .. it reminds me of nevilles haze minus the sweet metallic pine u get from nevilles when smoking it ..

someone said super a5 might be piff and I can confirm this not to be true after running both a5 crosses and smelling and smoking KA11 haze the a5 smell is dominant in all a5 crosses it’s very distinct almost mined cured to a strawberry hashy smell the Thai chi is way more wood smelling

I have some 12 year old nevilles beans I been tryna pop it’s chem sis I think crosses to nevilles it’s the most old school haze I had since the heights if I could get just one male or female to pop I can make some magic


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jan 17, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> No I haven’t smoked it by itself I rolled a joint with it mixed with some other hazes I have .. I will tomorrow tho
> 
> I have super a5, Thai chi and the other ace cross nevilles x Malawi and pcf cut of blue dream I ran in jars so competition is there
> 
> ...


Isnt super a5 actually just modern Neville's haze , maybe even the ghs version ?


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jan 17, 2022)

Montuno said:


> It says "70 days of flowering: amazing for a Haze"... Not amazing; impossible. Another thing is to talk about hybrids of indica with Hazes.
> And the buds look anything but Haze, or even an Haze dominant-indica hybrid ? If they tell me they are Critical + or Green Crack, I believe it.


Tods got original haze phenos that can go ten weeks.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 18, 2022)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Isnt super a5 actually just modern Neville's haze , maybe even the ghs version ?


im not sure I did have a chance to grow the nevs haze x ecsd and chem sis and it’s different from the smell and taste slightly .. the a5 cross is some strong smoke like it’s crushes but not in a indica dominate way

the thing is if u don’t have a baseline to compare it too it’s hard to say .. I can tell someone this is piff and if they never had piff before now that’s there baseline so the baseline is gonna change as time goes on I just so happen to be growing not too long after we stopped getting piff so my baseline was still fresh on my mind I kno what I’m looking for

I don’t think super a5 is modern nevilles it doesn’t even leave the room incensey .. again the only plant that smelled the same burnt and un burnt was the Thai


----------



## Montuno (Jan 18, 2022)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Tods got original haze phenos that can go ten weeks.


It would be very interesting to see them. Original Haze not hybridized with indica or early sativa, or that goes from 16-20 weeks, to 10. 2 weeks earlier than the firts earliest originals Nl5 x Haze...

I don't know if the published follow-ups of its cultivation confirm with photos that early flowering...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 18, 2022)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Isnt super a5 actually just modern Neville's haze , maybe even the ghs version ?


Another way to call the Nl5 x Haze. Like Crítical Mass and Crítical +.
The name is changed several times to the different phenotypes of a variety as time goes by and as it passes from hand to hand, and it is seasoned with some cannabic legend, and that's it.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Jan 18, 2022)

Nevil haze is A5 x C5


----------



## Montuno (Jan 18, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> Nevil haze is A5 x C5


This is said by "others":

Nevilles Haze: {(Haze x Haze) x NL #5} x {Haze x Haze}


----------



## Montuno (Jan 18, 2022)

Piffffff said:


> Well for years it was mr nice seed and serious pops and clones acquired in local ri medical scene. White Russian chronic old ssh jack herer blueberry nl5 skunk for seeds. This was probly 09ish when we would get beat by"the mail" half the time. Got plugged into a cool old guy , we all need one of those! Plant counts in ri meant switching to airpots with coco and trees to max yield "legally" this guy had some nice ones original diesel Ken's gdp an old rks like nld skunk prozac(smile) . Ended up running couple good sized grows but our patient got himself arrested selling slices to idiots and most cuts were lost in tge pre eminent shutdown. After that hooked up w a new dude with a sick spot transformed from a 3 car auto mechanic garage. He ran kush n cheese critical haze gg4 wedding cake holy grail kush etc nothing exciting. Since then I've realized that sativa dom 12 weekers are the best for me. The effect should come first and tgats been lost in tge great dessert strain takeover. The vigor and stretch of haze hybrids means less veg time and I enjoy growing ladies who can't help but produce. Tge 100 day xbh produced 12 onions under half a 300 w led. Past couple years been deep diving into the genetics and cannabinoids behind nevils work which eventually brought me to piffcoasts page. At first only tge piff s2 was available so I went for it. Tasting his clones at genetraders was an unmistakable taste and smell deja vu. To me yes clones can be expensive but spending that money one time gets you peace of mind a huge advantage with your distributors and blazing headstash. I don't kno dude personally but am a huge advocate for what he's bringing to community for home growers. He represents tge culture history and enjoyable effects the big corps will never understand. I've started a few popular haze genetics threads at mr nice which eventually git me banned.* Exposing shanti for lying is easy when you've grown true haze a and c f1s. * In the process of using pedimap software to create stud books online for the oldest purest progeny of nevils males. Somas g13c, a5t male of bandaidhaze, haze c, a/c male etc. Plan on using it to breed piff clones and Dutch to large seed pops such as extreme haze to rebuild primal haze lines opensource


You have grown Haze A and Haze C!!! And in F1 (!?) that must be something very special !!!
Where could we see the photos, if you are so kind: you have aroused all my interest.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 18, 2022)

Piffffff said:


> His nh is not f1 and haze c is dead.


I wonder what is your (and the other forum friend) concept of F1....


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 18, 2022)

Montuno said:


> This is said by "others":
> 
> Nevilles Haze: {(Haze x Haze) x NL #5} x {Haze x Haze}


so what’s the story on the a5 I’m not always online to keep up with the theories .. you saying it a indica x haze ? 

I just grow plants and let them speak idc what anyone says that a5 is not incense and metallic like the nevils it’s like a strong haze minus the parts that make it hazy also the nevilles mom they used in the ace cross didn’t carry over the incense niether had the looks tho but it tasted similar to the A5 cross


----------



## SFnone (Jan 18, 2022)

A5=Haze A x NL5

Nevil's Haze= A5 x Haze C

Nevil supposedly had 3 hazes, A, B, and C. 

B was the only female, but he didn't like it, so he killed it without making any seeds, (at least no seeds anyone has ever seen)... which is very odd... 

A5, and C5, are both Northern lights 5 x Haze. One using the A male, one using the C male.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 18, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> so what’s the story on the a5 I’m not always online to keep up with the theories .. you saying it a indica x haze ?
> 
> I just grow plants and let them speak idc what anyone says that a5 is not incense and metallic like the nevils it’s like a strong haze minus the parts that make it hazy also the nevilles mom they used in the ace cross didn’t carry over the incense niether had the looks tho but it tasted similar to the A5 cross


A5 HAZE: Nl5 x Haze A 

At least the GREEN HAZE (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5 Haze) that I had the privilege to test for A.C.E. before releasing it commercially, does have a strong cathedral incensey part (combined with lemonade/fermented lemon/slightly metallic lemon, and a meaty finish like sautéed livers).


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 18, 2022)

Montuno said:


> A5 HAZE: Nl5 x Haze A (or viceverse).
> 
> At least the GREEN HAZE (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5 Haze) that I had the privilege to test for A.C.E. before releasing it commercially, does have a strong cathedral incensey part (combined with lemonade/fermented lemon/slightly metallic lemon, and a meaty finish like sautéed livers).


how long did it flower ? It’s crazy Bc I seen it this morning for sale and almost got sucked in that and the Thai x a5 should be fire ..I think the incense came from the old timers side


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jan 18, 2022)

Montuno said:


> It would be very interesting to see them. Original Haze not hybridized with indica or early sativa, or that goes from 16-20 weeks, to 10. 2 weeks earlier than the firts earliest originals Nl5 x Haze...
> 
> I don't know if the published follow-ups of its cultivation confirm with photos that early flowering...


The great 80's cut, which is perhaps a parent to some of the early nyc hazes. A original f1 nl5 x haze. (Not my pic just found it of insta)
I think tod has documented some 10-12 week ohz already too
Ps. The great 80's cut is a original 5c an not a 5a like some people think.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jan 18, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> Nevil haze is A5 x C5


 I dont know what it is now but nevils haze pre 2000 used to be 5ac (nl#5 x pre69 hzA/ pre69 hzC)


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 18, 2022)

I don’t think the nl5 was the secret sauce it had to be that haze c dad if I’m correct the same dad birthed ssh? Or something like that


----------



## Montuno (Jan 18, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> how long did it flower ? It’s crazy Bc I seen it this morning for sale and almost got sucked in that and the Thai x a5 should be fire ..I think the incense came from the old timers side


Aparte de lo que diga la información de ACE sobre la variedad (13-16 semanas indoor) yo solo puedo hablarte de mi parte del testeo (exterior sin invernadero en clima y zona montañosa no mediterránea y lo más fría posible) : comenzó a florar el 20 de Septiembre (latitud 40° aprox), y la recogí a mediados de Diciembre (pero creo que en climas costeros o más cálidos podría estar el 7 Diciembre).

Apart from what the ACE information says about the variety (13-16 weeks indoor) I can only tell you about my part of the test (outdoors without greenhouse in a non-Mediterranean climate and mountainous area and as cold as possible): it started flowering on September 20th (latitude 40° approx), and I picked it in mid-December (but I think that in coastal or warmer climates it could be on December 7th).


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jan 18, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Aparte de lo que diga la información de ACE sobre la variedad (13-16 semanas) yo solo puedo hablarte de mi parte del testeo (exterior sin invernadero en clima y zona montañosa no mediterránea y lo más fría posible) : comenzó a florar el 20 de Septiembre (latitud 40° aprox), y la recogí a mediados de Diciembre (pero creo que en climas costeros o más cálidos podría estar el 7 Diciembre).
> 
> Apart from what the ACE information says about the variety (13-16 weeks) I can only tell you about my part of the test (outdoors without greenhouse in a non-Mediterranean climate and mountainous area and as cold as possible): it started flowering on September 20th (latitude 40° approx), and I picked it in mid-December (but I think that in coastal or warmer climates it could be on December 7th).


What did you personally think of it smoke wise montuno, in comparison to other high quality types please ?


----------



## Montuno (Jan 18, 2022)

TheWholeTruth said:


> What did you personally think of it smoke wise montuno, in comparison to other high quality types please ?


Su psicoactividad es principalmente introspectiva, clara y positiva: aclara y refresca la mente, permite la concentracion y es muy creativa intelectualmente (se te ocurren muchos pensamientos sobre el tema); pero si la tarea intelectual que tienes que hacer no te gusta para nada, la mente puede derivar hacia otros pensamientos más de su gusto, o a darle por hacerte percibir mucho más claramente lo ridículo y/o divertido de cada situacion.
Es introspectiva, pero para nada antisocial.

Es alegre, pero no hasta llegar a poder calificarse como eufórica. Puede ser muy divertida e hilarante, y casi mental y físicamente motivante, pero no llega a lo euforizantes.

Físicamente te anima y motiva, pero no llega a ser nunca eléctrica (o excitante, cafeínica, espidica,). Puedes sentarte y estar muy a gusto, siempre que tengas la mente bien ocupada ya sea leyendo, con cine, música o simplemente conversando o pensando en solitario en tus cosas : pero como no la mente no tenga esta ocupación, mejor buscate un perro que pasear, alguien con quien bailar (o conversar, o amar)... porque sino vas a acabar limpiando la casa desde el techo al suelo.

En una escala de 0 a 10 (ambos incluidos) yo creo que su potencia en su momento óptimo estará entre 7 y 8, y su calidad psicoactiva, entre 8 y 8'5.


Its psychoactivity is mainly introspective, clear and positive: it clears and refreshes the mind, allows concentration and is very creative intellectually (many thoughts on the subject come to mind); but if the intellectual task you have to do does not please you at all, the mind can drift towards other thoughts more to its liking, or to give you for making you perceive much more clearly the ridiculous and/or funny of each situation.
She is introspective, but not at all antisocial.

She is cheerful, but not to the point of being euphoric. It can be very funny and hilarious, and almost mentally and physically motivating, but not to the point of euphoric.

Physically it encourages and motivates you, but it never becomes electric (or exciting, caffeinic, spidic,). You can sit and be very comfortable, as long as you have your mind well occupied either reading, with movies, music or just talking or thinking alone in your things: but if your mind does not have this occupation, better find yourself a dog to walk, someone to dance with (or talk, or love) ... because otherwise you will end up cleaning the house from the ceiling to the floor.

On a scale of 0 to 10 (both included) I believe that its potency at its optimum will be between 7 and 8, and its psychoactive quality, between 8 and 8'5.


----------



## neutrinomatt (Jan 19, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Just a side thought, I just smoked some Cinderella 99....been smoking it steady for the last month or so.....some nugs taste way more pineappley than others.....but the ones that taste slightly-pineappley are my favorite because you get what I'd refer to as a haze taste.
> 
> This C99 tastes more hazey than a lot of hazes lol....i really wonder how close of a relative C99 is to haze?


C99 is a baby of Jack herer so it's def got a bunch of haze in her.. from back when everything was Sk/NL/Hz..

smoking on the harlem now, its absolute fire. ive seen the pineapple terps in amnesia, the piff s2s, the mango stuff.. i wonder if thats when its heavy on myrcene and pinene but light on ocimene.. the haze A stuff is known to be the danker darker leathery incense shit and the haze C is the fruity one, but they both come from the same lineage. they were brothers, so in F2 you can find a whole ton of shit. ive found incense in haze C descendants and fruit in haze A descendants.


Gameofdeath said:


> I grew up in NY. It the late 90s I remember friends using the name piff as a general term for weed.
> 
> When I started smoking in early 2000, "Purple Haze" was going around. It was the best smoke I've consumed. It had a very distinct soapy smell. I would hit the bong and be "stuck" in deep thought the first 15 minutes. It made you feel very euphoric and social. It also made listening to music really awesome.
> 
> ...


we had variations of these hazes all throughout jersey in the 2000s too.. only a select few times did i get the top top shelf versions that you described as the purple from up in the heights. there was also a version to be had in newark that was similar to redline haze, but a bit skunkier. just sharp incense pinecones with a bit of skunk, honestly the best haze ive ever seen still to this day. the shit everyone said was laced. the big diff between this haze and the CBH and Piff is the hairs.. the best haze always had pistils that seemed to be twice as long, at least from what I found. The best price I was ever able to get on a QP was 1300 but holy shit was it something special.

Appreciate your outlook and mindset towards the whole thing, way too many angry weirdo elitists about haze. Im usually running some PCF gear and have smoked his stuff a bunch, you wont be disappointed. But as you know popping a 10 pack is just a dice roll. Its hard to put out a bad product when you use such elites as parents though.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 20, 2022)

Again: So, was that Purple Haze that flooded the east coast in the 2000s really the Red Dot pheno of O.Haze...or a reddish/purple pheno of an Nl5-Haze (or similar)?

As for "elitism", perhaps it means in my language "not to be fooled" ..... Like when they wanted to sell me an authentic Spanish Working Mastiff at the price of its weight in Black Cuban Dominican Dutch Jaze seeds...and I found myself with a St. Bernard mongrel.... He also called me an elitist (but his dog was still worth its weight in gold: the guy was not an elitist).


----------



## Montuno (Jan 20, 2022)

Montuno said:


> I wonder what is your (and the other forum friend) concept of F1....


And by the way, in this story, the mongrel of St. Bernard and Spanish Mastiff of Beauty that was only worth to eat and shit the poor thing, was a real F1. Not like, for example, my Doberman son of the 7 times European multichampion Indo de Swarland, he was nothing more than a stabilized multipolyhybrid of shit.....

Now that I also tell you that if someone tells you that they have Dobermans that are real F1.....

Pd: Here, the cousins also sell the Haze Gitana (gypsy haze), aka JitanoJaze...je, je...aka Money Haze.
(Actually it is Amnesia Cordobesa which is an indicated phenotype of Amnesia Haze which is an indicated phenotype of Super Silver Haze which is...)


----------



## neutrinomatt (Jan 20, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Again: So, was that Purple Haze that flooded the east coast in the 2000s really the Red Dot pheno of O.Haze...or a reddish/purple pheno of an Nl5-Haze (or similar)?
> 
> As for "elitism", perhaps it means in my language "not to be fooled" ..... Like when they wanted to sell me an authentic Spanish Working Mastiff at the price of its weight in Black Cuban Dominican Dutch Jaze seeds...and I found myself with a St. Bernard mongrel.... He also called me an elitist (but his dog was still worth its weight in gold: the guy was not an elitist).


"similar" is probably the closest we will get. having traveled the netherlands, the closest ive found was nevilles. being that CBH goes 13-17 weeks its a fair assumption to say its a nevilles pheno, or at least A5 since nevilles is NL5xA x C .. but the shorter flowering varieties found in the S1 and such make us think more NL5/Haze because there are no 10 week phenos of nevilles..

ultimately, in my opinion, its a moot point and who gives a shit. we know we liked the haze, we know what characteristics it had, we know what we have now.. time to breed our way back/beyond what was. nostalgia is the flame that keeps us going. the specifics are irrelevant to me.

that said if i was spending huge money like you did on your dogs, id want to know the specifics. but im not, im hunting and finding my own way so i dont mind the lore.

you clearly have good grasps on english and spanish but as a native speaker, "elitist" can have a negative connotation to it as well. on the good side it means someone who only deals with the best of the best, on the bad side its someone who values their opinion too highly, has their head up their own ass, or has let their attitude of being above everyone ruin their personality and objectivity.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 20, 2022)

Oh, about the last paragraph... I wish it were like that: my English is rustier than a beached Somali freighter. I helped myself with an e-translator: That can cause me to misunderstand you as much as you misunderstand me.
Good health to all, and good sativeo!


----------



## Gameofdeath (Jan 20, 2022)

I wish I could describe the 


neutrinomatt said:


> "similar" is probably the closest we will get. having traveled the netherlands, the closest ive found was nevilles. being that CBH goes 13-17 weeks its a fair assumption to say its a nevilles pheno, or at least A5 since nevilles is NL5xA x C .. but the shorter flowering varieties found in the S1 and such make us think more NL5/Haze because there are no 10 week phenos of nevilles..
> 
> ultimately, in my opinion, its a moot point and who gives a shit. we know we liked the haze, we know what characteristics it had, we know what we have now.. time to breed our way back/beyond what was. nostalgia is the flame that keeps us going. the specifics are irrelevant to me.
> 
> ...


I wish I could describe the smell better of the "Purple Haze". I'm not familiar with Frankincense or Sandalwood. Years of black market and now dispensaries, I have not smelled anything similar. I recently tried Nevills Haze from the dispensary and that was much more fruity and green. I do remember the brown hairs on the Purple Haze but I wasn't knowledgeable enough to take note of the hair lengths.

I really need to go a gene trader show and try some new things. Even if we never find the originals, we know the potential for haze.


----------



## neutrinomatt (Jan 21, 2022)

Gameofdeath said:


> I wish I could describe the
> 
> 
> I wish I could describe the smell better of the "Purple Haze". I'm not familiar with Frankincense or Sandalwood. Years of black market and now dispensaries, I have not smelled anything similar. I recently tried Nevills Haze from the dispensary and that was much more fruity and green. I do remember the brown hairs on the Purple Haze but I wasn't knowledgeable enough to take note of the hair lengths.
> ...


yea dude there is plenty of great piff at all the GTs. really takes you back to a classic time. ive tried nevilles that was fruity too, but i did find one shop that had a very incensey phenotype. it was really dark green bud too.


----------



## THT (Jan 22, 2022)

PC3 cut, don't mind the mess.. uh.. down below... 


started 12/12 on my mother plant about a week ago. high hopes for this one..


----------



## Gameofdeath (Jan 22, 2022)

neutrinomatt said:


> yea dude there is plenty of great piff at all the GTs. really takes you back to a classic time. ive tried nevilles that was fruity too, but i did find one shop that had a very incensey phenotype. it was really dark green bud too.


Do you know of any hazes out now that have soapy smell?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 23, 2022)

Gameofdeath said:


> Do you know of any hazes out now that have soapy smell?


I just finished some Hazy Piffton by Katsu that turned out very soapy. I was told he might have used the " Pitt Piff cut" from Mass. Idk
One pheno was very quick and smells just like the Purple Haze of SoCal circa grunge era. 
I've learned recently that we had "piff" on the west coast in the '90s. It was just another boring weed and we didn't make a deal out of it.
So i guess it's not nostalgic enough for me.
I culled 2/4 of the dwarf piff coast piff s2. They smelled like Purple Dream and had more leaves stacking than stigmas nearing wk4.
The 2 remaining dwarves tried to stretch a bit after moving them to the corner away from the lights.


----------



## neutrinomatt (Jan 26, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I've learned recently that we had "piff" on the west coast in the '90s. It was just another boring weed and we didn't make a deal out of it.
> So i guess it's not nostalgic enough for me.
> I culled 2/4 of the dwarf piff coast piff s2. They smelled like Purple Dream and had more leaves stacking than stigmas nearing wk4.
> The 2 remaining dwarves tried to stretch a bit after moving them to the corner away from the lights.


what piff did you guys have on the west coast in the 90s and how did that not register in your mind til right now even after all the descriptions of the different piff hazes in this thread? also how did you get this far into growing piff S2s and NOT know that it came from bagseed "Piff S1" and that you found piff "boring"? i just spent time reading through this whole thread and you sound superrrrr bitter. telling a company to call themself bagseed farms when they are 100% open and transparent about the breeding process of every seed they make, and you still chose to buy the seeds anyway? is humboldt csi bagseed farms for selling S1s of indiana bubblegum? how would they know the IBG cut they had wasnt a bagseed? also hilarious when like every single major hybrid in the last 30 years was a lucky herm bag seed find or has many bullshit stories around its origin.

i will level with you and say it sucks to get the result you got from a pack of seeds. why didnt you just hit him up and ask him about it? like a customer service issue? instead of throwing a tantrum and bashing the company cause of one bad experience? im sure they wouldve made it right if you were more polite about it. do you go online and lambast restaurants if they accidentally overcook your burger or do you ask them to remake it? 

personally i grew 2 packs of the piff s2, only 16 germed, a couple runts got culled early, and i took 9 to flower. one hermed, and i was left with 8 completely different phenos, all lovely representations of the piff haze spectrum. 8 healthy plants out of 20 seeds isnt the best, but i knew that going in with s2. 8 possible keepers, 4 commercially viable, pretty damn good in my opinion. also, running PCF Sour Diesel BX1, PCSD F2, and Blackline Dreams fems. 30/30 germination, 25/30 looking great in week 3.

i had a similar experience that you are having with your Piff S2 with packs of DJ Short Seeds and they sent me another one cause i wrote them a polite email, id try that next time!

--
piff s2
these are all on day 52 from flip after about 6 weeks above dirt and meristem clones taken. i dont have pics of the #5 which is a mango candy/snapple with a bit of incense on the back. 8 weeker. so nice to have. definitely undershot the N and other foods on these a tad, first time using gaia green dry amendments and erred on the side of lighter since hazes can be finicky. the sativa leaners seem okay but the indica dom ones def wanted more food. im happy with them as is, next run will be bonkers!

#1 - one of the best from the start, grows like a dream and takes anything you throw at her. plum/tangerine sized nugs developing and shes the frostiest one. the most complex complete aroma combining everything you could want in a haze. musty, musky, metallic, piney, woody, dank gym sock, basement, with citrus fruits, perfume and finally incense on the back end. some clear trichs still which is exciting, she will go 70-75 days most likely


#2 - this one and #1 were the most vigorous from the get go, she smells sharp fresh incense and pine. awesome structure and stays narrow in that she barely moves over the edge of the 5 gal, would be great with a tomato cage and a SOG. 10-11 week pheno here.


#7 - the tree. this girl stretched 4-5x in flower. wasnt that huge in veg and then utterly exploded. straight pineapple incense metal terps. super tropical smelling and she is just lovely. about 4ft tall.


#8 - sweet incense mixed with lemon/orange pledge cleaner, good size and yield. excited for the citrus piff, will go about 65 days, mostly milky trichs already


#6 smells like cuban black haze but a less basement must and more woody incense

#3 - smells like you pissed in an old tire, left it in the sun for a day and then shook it up. bushiest hugest structure, cant even fit in one photo. will go about 12 weeks imo.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 27, 2022)

Bandaid haze x Uptown Brown bx just topped,cloned & flipped


----------



## neutrinomatt (Jan 31, 2022)

damnnn how tall are those girls gonna get?!


Exotic Reggie said:


> Bandaid haze x Uptown Brown bx just topped,cloned & flipped


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 31, 2022)

neutrinomatt said:


> damnnn how tall are those girls gonna get?!


That's 22" topped I'm try to keep em at 6


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 31, 2022)

My 2 Rogue Mango fem 6wks veg


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 31, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Bandaid haze x Uptown Brown bx just topped,cloned & flipped


I’m following this one keep the updates


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 31, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m following this one keep the updates


I just added them to the flower tent


----------



## Senokai (Feb 7, 2022)

PC3 Cut - 12/12 from the get go as a small rooted clone.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 9, 2022)

Oompa Loompiff @6wks. The final dwarf piff s2 remaining with a laughable growth rate and what i assume will be a puny yield. But it least it smells good & loud. 
75% liver
20% soap
5% frankincense
So i might hit it with some pollen from Magic Spirit Seed Co (piffs1 x a5/thai bx).
Maybe docD's can help bulk it up and give it some vigor. 

btw.. the other 3 dwarves were easy culling. No regrets.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Feb 9, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Oompa Loompiff @6wks. The final dwarf piff s2 remaining with a laughable growth rate and what i assume will be a puny yield. But it least it smells good & loud.
> 75% liver
> 20% soap
> 5% frankincense
> ...


you are aware the PiffS1 cut doc d used is the same one that was used in the S2s


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 9, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> you are aware the PiffS1 cut doc d used is the same one that was used in the S2s


Yes i am. But D didn't sell selfed seeds from the cut. Nor has he said that it is not a hybrid ....as PiffCoast tried say on IG. He says, Its not a hybrid... Its straight piff . Haha and im sure it smokes good. But the piff coast reversals are vigorless, 50% mutated, and pheno expressions are all over the place.
I bet nobody knows how many generations of bagseed were grown out prior to one being labeled an S1.


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 9, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Yes i am. But D didn't sell selfed seeds from the cut. Nor has he said that it is not a hybrid ....as PiffCoast tried say on IG. He says, Its not a hybrid... Its straight piff . Haha and im sure it smokes good. But the piff coast reversals are vigorless, 50% mutated, and pheno expressions are all over the place.
> I bet nobody knows how many generations of bagseed were grown out prior to one being labeled an S1.


Theres never bagseed to be found....for 3 years i sold nothing but piff and didnt ever find a single seed in any of the phenos i had.

So, im doubtful anyone ran bag seeds....but someone definitely acquired a cut from THE source and reversed it......but maybe piff just doesnt like being reversed or fucked with at all during the grow process? I dont know. 

Unfortunately we can only take piffcoasts word for it... But seeing how many legit guys run the Piff s1 or s2.....id say his word is solid based off that.


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Feb 9, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Yes i am. But D didn't sell selfed seeds from the cut. Nor has he said that it is not a hybrid ....as PiffCoast tried say on IG. He says, Its not a hybrid... Its straight piff . Haha and im sure it smokes good. But the piff coast reversals are vigorless, 50% mutated, and pheno expressions are all over the place.
> I bet nobody knows how many generations of bagseed were grown out prior to one being labeled an S1.


Did the pack you bought from PCF come unlabelled or did you knowingly by an S2? Aren’t all of the things you listed , e.g. lacking vigor, mutations, and phenos all over the place.. par for the course when running selfed seeds? You’re acting like you had no idea what you were buying.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 9, 2022)

That screenshot i posted shows that piff s1 came from haze bagseed


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 9, 2022)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> Did the pack you bought from PCF come unlabelled or did you knowingly by an S2? Aren’t all of the things you listed , e.g. lacking vigor, mutations, and phenos all over the place.. par for the course when running selfed seeds? You’re acting like you had no idea what you were buying.


No i didn't know the s1 wasn't a true S1 prior to getting the so-called s2 beans directly from PiffCoasts site.


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 9, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> That screenshot i posted shows that piff s1 came from haze bagseed


How does that show it came from bag seeds? Did you find the seed yourself?


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Feb 9, 2022)

Piff Coast G Sour 
(Grapefruit Chem × PCSD)
WEEK 6


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 9, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> But the piff coast reversals are vigorless, 50% mutated, and pheno expressions are all over the place.


you just described most S1s

did you not know what you were getting yourself into popping S2s?


----------



## Senokai (Feb 9, 2022)

The PC3 cut has been quite the performer. Its my first time growing it and I did 12/12 from rooted clone. Its the tallest thing in my 4x4 right now.


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Feb 10, 2022)

Pc3 breeder cut.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 10, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> How does that show it came from bag seeds? Did you find the seed yourself?


Piff s1 came from Mass. grown haze bagseed. Its on other forums as fact. When I mentioned it there was plenty of east coasters who said it was a known and accepted fact. I guess they just don't know what S1 really means. 
Someone named the bagseed cut as "piff s1". There was never a single strain called piff. So to call an accidental rodelization of unnamed haze by that name was misleading. By perpetuating the incorrect name into "S2" when it was reversed was wrong(er). It could be called an S1 of the cut called Piff S1. 
Piff phenos are found in haze a / northern lights hybrids. Which i say the "piff s1" is from A5 . But how many rodelized gens ago ? And if you don't understand what overselfing does to chromosomes then were done. 
Deflect all you want.


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Piff s1 came from Mass. grown haze bagseed. Its on other forums as fact. When I mentioned it there was plenty of east coasters who said it was a known and accepted fact. I guess they just don't know what S1 really means.
> Someone named the bagseed cut as "piff s1". There was never a single strain called piff. So to call an accidental rodelization of unnamed haze by that name was misleading. By perpetuating the incorrect name into "S2" when it was reversed was wrong(er). It could be called an S1 of the cut called Piff S1.
> Piff phenos are found in haze a / northern lights hybrids. Which i say the "piff s1" is from A5 . But how many rodelized gens ago ? And if you don't understand what overselfing does to chromosomes then were done.
> Deflect all you want.


JUST because its on forums, doesnt make it fact.

Honestly, I live in the greater nyc area. I sold piff and smoked that shit every single day for 3+ years. I know Piff. The taste, smell and look are embedded in my mind forever. 

That being said. The Piff thats back in NYC is 100% Piff. Whether it came from a bagseed or not, there are NO other genetics crossed into it. I know this because ive smoked Piff in 2022 regularly. Its available everyday, whenever. 

IF it came from bagseed and not a cut from the source, they landed a bagseed of the SAME exact pheno of Piff that I sold. The chances of that happening in a random bagseed, even from the same genetics....then have it be selfed and still be 100% what I sold are 1 in a fucking billion.

Thats why I dont by the Boston Bagseed story. Plus like I said, in 3+ years of having Piff every single fucking day - there were absolutely no bagseeds. 

This Piff S1 came from a direct cut that was selfed, no doubt in my mind. Maybe the bagseed story is so the. True source doesnt get out, I dont know 

Ill believe what I wanna believe, everyone else can believe whatever story they heard as well. 

All I know is the Piff is alive and well around here.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Piff s1 came from Mass. grown haze bagseed. Its on other forums as fact. When I mentioned it there was plenty of east coasters who said it was a known and accepted fact. I guess they just don't know what S1 really means.
> Someone named the bagseed cut as "piff s1". There was never a single strain called piff. So to call an accidental rodelization of unnamed haze by that name was misleading. By perpetuating the incorrect name into "S2" when it was reversed was wrong(er). It could be called an S1 of the cut called Piff S1.
> Piff phenos are found in haze a / northern lights hybrids. Which i say the "piff s1" is from A5 . But how many rodelized gens ago ? And if you don't understand what overselfing does to chromosomes then were done.
> Deflect all you want.


If haze is the only thing in the room… and it pollinates itself. That’s called an S1! Like it or not, intentional or not. If there was nothing else to pollinate it, then it pollinated itself. It’s still an S1 …. And an S1 to itself is guess what — OMG! —- an S2!!! I don’t really understand how this is so hard to figure out.


----------



## george kaplan (Feb 10, 2022)

Does anybody have any finished shots of Midnight Mass or is it too recent of a release for a run? I've seen a few breeder pics of Harlem Dreams and it looks phenomenal, interested in seeing an even hazier version of it.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Feb 12, 2022)

33% off on their site, promo code ilovehaze


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Feb 13, 2022)

Towers of Piff Coast sours


----------



## Lizbell (Feb 13, 2022)

Terps_Capone_ said:


> Towers of Piff Coast sours
> View attachment 5085201


Are these the f2’s or the bx’s? What kinda smell are you getting?


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Feb 13, 2022)

Lizbell said:


> Are these the f2’s or the bx’s? What kinda smell are you getting?


1 F2
5 G Sour


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Feb 14, 2022)

Lizbell said:


> Are these the f2’s or the bx’s? What kinda smell are you getting?



Lots of citrus & rubber cement


----------



## THT (Feb 18, 2022)

PC3 cut @ 39 days of flower, starting to smell pretty hazy and soapy... Already smelling better/closer to piff than any uptown or band-aid haze I've had.


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 18, 2022)

THT said:


> PC3 cut @ 39 days of flower, starting to smell pretty hazy and soapy... Already smelling better/closer to piff than any uptown or band-aid haze I've had.
> View attachment 5088020
> View attachment 5088022
> View attachment 5088023


Whats the stretch been like? I hear ppl complaining about piff being a runt in veg....but if it stretches good enough it may make up for it in flower....i always think its dumb that ppl throw out females before completing a grow.....some fire ass weed comes from some fucked up phenos that ppl toss away due to not being structurally what they find appealing.


----------



## THT (Feb 18, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Whats the stretch been like?


Really quite manageable compared to Bandaid haze, but stretched up till about last week - easily 30 days of stretch after flip and id say it doubled in height, maybe a bit more. The buds are small, the yields going to be so-so, and it's lanky/stretchy and a bit flimsy but standing on her own

edit to add: she doesn't seem like a runt in veg to me, but I could see how people get that impression if they are used to running F1's with crazy vigor


----------



## THT (Feb 18, 2022)

@Devils34 one more thing to note
@Senokai flipped this cut straight from a rooted clone and he has a nice short lady like 2 ft. tall, I vegged mine till it was about 2 ft. tall and its only about 4 ft. now. I dont think Ill bother vegging much with her from now on.


----------



## Senokai (Feb 19, 2022)

THT said:


> @Devils34 one more thing to note
> @Senokai flipped this cut straight from a rooted clone and he has a nice short lady like 2 ft. tall, I vegged mine till it was about 2 ft. tall and its only about 4 ft. now. I dont think Ill bother vegging much with her from now on.


I would agree and say 12/12 from rooted clone for best results lol

PC3 - I did find only one small nanner at the very top of one bud. Nothing to worry about honestly as no other sites have popped up.


----------



## neutrinomatt (Feb 19, 2022)

Senokai said:


> I would agree and say 12/12 from rooted clone for best results lol
> 
> PC3 - I did find only one small nanner at the very top of one bud. Nothing to worry about honestly as no other sites have popped up.
> View attachment 5088629View attachment 5088630View attachment 5088631


is that untopped? how tall was the clone when you flipped and how tall is she now? looks great.


----------



## Senokai (Feb 19, 2022)

neutrinomatt said:


> is that untopped? how tall was the clone when you flipped and how tall is she now? looks great.


Untopped. Clone was maybe at most 4 inches when I put her in the tent. I didn't exactly "flip" I went 12/12 from rooted clone all the way through. So it did have some veg at the start of the 12/12 but went into flower as soon as she was ready.


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Feb 22, 2022)

Piff Coast G Sour
My #8 pheno.
Day 52


----------



## Lizbell (Feb 22, 2022)

Terps_Capone_ said:


> Piff Coast G Sour
> My #8 pheno.
> Day 52
> View attachment 5090168View attachment 5090169


What’s the smell like?


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Feb 22, 2022)

Lizbell said:


> What’s the smell like?


Sweet funky Grapefruit. If it tastes like it smells, My heart will melt!


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Feb 22, 2022)

I got 1 other grapefruit pheno but is a heavy gassy grapefruit. Less sweet. 3 others that are tangerine peels × rubber cement.


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Feb 22, 2022)

Pc3
Breeders cut
Pruned and ready to flip in couple days.
24 inches
5 gal Recycled living soil


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Feb 23, 2022)

B4 ppl think all I grow is Piff Coast.

I got 2 bloom smoothie from clone rockin. 
Limonada Rosa by THC Titan from clone
(She currently my main bitch!)
Those 3 in Flower

In Veg
4 loctite F2 by Redeye Genetics 
4 V6 Haze by Compound
1 grape Stomper OG 
7 skunkband V2 by Duke Diamond 
4 Limonada rosa clones
2 frozen fuel by THC Titan


----------



## Senokai (Mar 1, 2022)

PC3 Cut - Smells more and more like the piff everyday. Chunking out really well too. 12/12 from rooted clone and a heavy feed for the win!


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Mar 1, 2022)

Senokai said:


> PC3 Cut - Smells more and more like the piff everyday. Chunking out really well too. 12/12 from rooted clone and a heavy feed for the win!View attachment 5094501View attachment 5094502


Looks great man! Killing it


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Mar 2, 2022)

Piffs1 reversed @ about 9wks since flipt. Looking like 3wks more to go. 
More soapy than liver now. With a little potpourri. 
All 3 pics are the same top just different light


----------



## Pi$tol (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Piffs1 reversed @ about 9wks since flipt. Looking like 3wks more to go.
> More soapy than liver now. With a little potpourri.
> All 3 pics are the same top just different light


These from the S2 beans or the cut going around?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Mar 3, 2022)

Pi$tol said:


> These from the S2 beans or the cut going around?


Its the sole survivor from a full pack of what is called the S2. I'm about over it tho. And I'm sure itll be behind me after blazin it. 
Read back to page 1 if you want to know what my issues were. 
Terps are loud if you have time for a very long veg.


----------



## neutrinomatt (Mar 3, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Its the sole survivor from a full pack of what is called the S2. I'm about over it tho. And I'm sure itll be behind me after blazin it.
> Read back to page 1 if you want to know what my issues were.
> Terps are loud if you have time for a very long veg.


if its really at 9 weeks and thats as far as its gone, you might actually have something really special there. in my experience the s2 gets dominated by the NL a lot and most are 9-10 weekers.. a 12 weeker might be a really great plant. even if its small, a lot of the good clones arent the most vigorous..


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Mar 3, 2022)

neutrinomatt said:


> if its really at 9 weeks and thats as far as its gone, you might actually have something really special there. in my experience the s2 gets dominated by the NL a lot and most are 9-10 weekers.. a 12 weeker might be a really great plant. even if its small, a lot of the good clones arent the most vigorous..


I'll post a pic of clones taken 9wks ago. They root fast. But vegging is the slowest I've ever seen. Slower than ogkb not shitting you. Maybe special ed...haha
And it has the soapy profile nailed down so i can definitely work with it when i find a good male.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Mar 3, 2022)

9" tall @ 9wks since cut . Lollipopped the bottom laterals recently to direct auxins to the top Gave em some extra bottled Grow nutes and some high N fish emulsion. I'm going to push one really hard after i up-pot .


----------



## Pi$tol (Mar 4, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Its the sole survivor from a full pack of what is called the S2. I'm about over it tho. And I'm sure itll be behind me after blazin it.
> Read back to page 1 if you want to know what my issues were.
> Terps are loud if you have time for a very long veg.


I remember ur gripe that's why I asked but like you said you have moved past that and that's a good thing. The end results will truly let you and us know how good these are.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Mar 4, 2022)

Pi$tol said:


> I remember ur gripe that's why I asked but like you said you have moved past that and that's a good thing. The end results will truly let you and us know how good these are.


I'd say they're a gamble. More so than the avg crapshoot with beans. Bad odds of finding stuff that checks all the boxes, especially from a 1pack hunt. Such as vigor, yield, quick rotation of cuttings, etc.. 
But the terp profile on this one fits the soapy niche very well. So that box is checked off twice. 
If someone wants to gamble I'd suggest more than 1 pack.


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Mar 7, 2022)

PC3
Piffs cut
Day 8 flower


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Mar 17, 2022)

Some Piff Coast G Sour


----------



## Senokai (Mar 17, 2022)

PC3 - I think Im about 15 days to the 75 day finish.The fade is already upon her. Going to let her go until all the trichs are amber.


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Mar 17, 2022)

Senokai said:


> PC3 - I think Im about 15 days to the 75 day finish.The fade is already upon her. Going to let her go until all the trichs are amber.
> View attachment 5103377


How much did she stretch?


----------



## Senokai (Mar 17, 2022)

Terps_Capone_ said:


> How much did she stretch?


I did not get a tremendous amount of stretch. Mabye 3.5 ft tall all in all. I went 12/12 from rooted clone which kept her short. She flowered as soon as she was able so I only got the flowering stage stretch and bypassed the extra veg time stretch before flower.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Mar 25, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Piffs1 reversed @ about 9wks since flipt. Looking like 3wks more to go.
> More soapy than liver now. With a little potpourri.
> All 3 pics are the same top just different light


thanks for the honest review and sorry for being a dick in the past. I’m glad it ended up being a longer flowering pheno rather than a short one like you were expecting with the broad leaves. Hope you enjoy the smoke when it’s done!!


----------



## THT (Mar 25, 2022)

For all the haze lovers out there who were hoping the PC3 cut was going to check the boxes, I have some bad news to deliver.

The highly glossed over topic of the flavor is where this cut falls flat. There is ZERO flavor in these buds, a long cure will not magically make these buds taste like the piff. Anyone who smoked that legendary haze knows it sold for 20$ a .7g because of its AMAZINGLY strong smells and flavor. PC3 has about 10% of the smells loudness, the profile is really close to the original but honestly... what a massive disappointment. My hopes... once again dashed by bullshit hype. 

I sincerely hope PCG got the wrong cut because thinking this plant would make waves in the cannabis industry is embarrassing @Piffcoastfarms. I don't doubt that you know what good haze is, I hope you get a chance to verify what PCG is selling is in fact your PC3 cut. 

Please be honest with me and everyone reading this, does your PC3 carry any of the flavor like the original? This should be an easy question to answer.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Mar 25, 2022)

THT said:


> For all the haze lovers out there who were hoping the PC3 cut was going to check the boxes, I have some bad news to deliver.
> 
> The highly glossed over topic of the flavor is where this cut falls flat. There is ZERO flavor in these buds, a long cure will not magically make these buds taste like the piff. Anyone who smoked that legendary haze knows it sold for 20$ a .7g because of its AMAZINGLY strong smells and flavor. PC3 has about 10% of the smells loudness, the profile is really close to the original but honestly... what a massive disappointment. My hopes... once again dashed by bullshit hype.
> 
> ...



Well, they definitely have the cut. And to answer your question YES, it carries a piffy flavor. It’s definitely a bit on the muskier side of things as to be expected with the more NL influence and as fast as it is but that’s just an introduction and we’re always working. It’s hard to completely nail down a 100 day plant in a 65 day version. But we’re getting there!! That being said I’ve seen AMAZING samples of pc3 as well as …meh samples. Here’s a great example for you. Same clone, one grower—- almost 4% terps and the other grower 1% terps.





It’s hard to judge any plant off of a one time grow but I’ll say with my piff experience throughout my life when dialed in the pc3 definitely checks a lot of boxes for me. I did cross it to the Harlem dreams so I’m working on yet another one to get it even more sharp while keeping that short flower time. This is just the beginning y’all. So hang for the ride and see where this thing can truly go or don’t, but at the end of the day it’s been my life mission to bring back the piff and that’s full heartedly what I intend to do!! With or without the support of others it’s happening.

-peace


----------



## THT (Mar 25, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> it’s been my life mission to bring back the piff and that’s full heartedly what I intend to do!!


I respect what you are doing believe me. I want the same things too. The problem is that this cut will likely hurt your reputation as people start growing it out with high expectations. Any connoisseur will take the 100 day flower any day if it means the flavor comes along, I also don't think growing this plant differently is going to change the outcome substantially enough to consider it an elite cut. I have another tent full of it mid way through flower to experiment with. 
I think flower times should be secondary. staying true to the haze you are trying to bring back should be primary, I hate to sound like a guy who just wasted 4-5 months rooting clones and setting up with this strain in my very limited grow space - but it is what it is, if it was the first time I'd been let down by someone claiming to have the haze it wouldn't be so bad but I also ran Top Dawgs uptown brown, and Doc D's Band-Aid haze, I at least expected a widely shared cut to hold the key. The search continues I suppose.
I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Pi$tol (Mar 25, 2022)

THT said:


> I respect what you are doing believe me. I want the same things too. The problem is that this cut will likely hurt your reputation as people start growing it out with high expectations. Any connoisseur will take the 100 day flower any day if it means the flavor comes along, I also don't think growing this plant differently is going to change the outcome substantially enough to consider it an elite cut. I have another tent full of it mid way through flower to experiment with.
> I think flower times should be secondary. staying true to the haze you are trying to bring back should be primary, I hate to sound like a guy who just wasted 4-5 months rooting clones and setting up with this strain in my very limited grow space - but it is what it is, if it was the first time I'd been let down by someone claiming to have the haze it wouldn't be so bad but I also ran Top Dawgs uptown brown, and Doc D's Band-Aid haze, I at least expected a widely shared cut to hold the key. The search continues I suppose.
> I appreciate the reply.


@THT appreciate your honesty first and foremost. I also have the clone through PCG. I haven't flowered it out yet so I haven't taken the ride yet. Question what was your grow style? I think I'm do hydroponics first with it. As always thank you for the feedback


----------



## Senokai (Mar 25, 2022)

THT said:


> I respect what you are doing believe me. I want the same things too. The problem is that this cut will likely hurt your reputation as people start growing it out with high expectations. Any connoisseur will take the 100 day flower any day if it means the flavor comes along, I also don't think growing this plant differently is going to change the outcome substantially enough to consider it an elite cut. I have another tent full of it mid way through flower to experiment with.
> I think flower times should be secondary. staying true to the haze you are trying to bring back should be primary, I hate to sound like a guy who just wasted 4-5 months rooting clones and setting up with this strain in my very limited grow space - but it is what it is, if it was the first time I'd been let down by someone claiming to have the haze it wouldn't be so bad but I also ran Top Dawgs uptown brown, and Doc D's Band-Aid haze, I at least expected a widely shared cut to hold the key. The search continues I suppose.
> I appreciate the reply.


Im going to have to agree with @THT on this one. The flavor isn't there with the PC3 and anyone who has had it knows just how powerful the flavor was. That is the truest benchmark of the Piff. Now, I do believe that it is inline with the genetic family where the Piff came from. Some of the smells are there while its growing and it can't be denied. But, its not as advertised and well Im kind of disappointed. Not knocking Piffcoast Farms there could be a day where infact it gets worked and restored to its former infamy. PC3 cut is not it though.


----------



## THT (Mar 25, 2022)

Pi$tol said:


> @THT appreciate your honesty first and foremost. I also have the clone through PCG. I haven't flowered it out yet so I haven't taken the ride yet. Question what was your grow style? I think I'm do hydroponics first with it. As always thank you for the feedback


I am in DWC, I use botanicare pure blend pro grow and bloom and that's it, my tap is about 200PPM so I rarely need any additional cal/mag. 
This cut starts to fade around the 50-60 day mark and needs a boost of N if you plan to keep it going to 75 days.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Mar 25, 2022)

THT said:


> I respect what you are doing believe me. I want the same things too. The problem is that this cut will likely hurt your reputation as people start growing it out with high expectations. Any connoisseur will take the 100 day flower any day if it means the flavor comes along, I also don't think growing this plant differently is going to change the outcome substantially enough to consider it an elite cut. I have another tent full of it mid way through flower to experiment with.
> I think flower times should be secondary. staying true to the haze you are trying to bring back should be primary, I hate to sound like a guy who just wasted 4-5 months rooting clones and setting up with this strain in my very limited grow space - but it is what it is, if it was the first time I'd been let down by someone claiming to have the haze it wouldn't be so bad but I also ran Top Dawgs uptown brown, and Doc D's Band-Aid haze, I at least expected a widely shared cut to hold the key. The search continues I suppose.
> I appreciate the reply.


It’s been circulating on the east coast for a few more years than pcg had it, and there’s some guys in Maine running full tables of it they liked it so much. I get about 80% people saying they love it and 20% saying they don’t. So really everyone has a different perspective. I’m not too worried about a hurt reputation at all, because it’s still more piffy than anything else on the market and that’s just the beginning. The pc3 cuts definitely geared more towards commercial growers though. If you want the long flowering pcg also has the cbh which is a tried and true old clone that’s been around since 89. Again, I’ve seen great samples of black and terrible ones. It is 30 years old and there are recipes the Dominicans and Cubans have been using to get it to fully express. They say the cut come cheap but the recipe is what you really gotta pay for. It does wonderful in my living soil, and most other growers usually get it dialed by the 3rd run. If you can grab the cbh cheap enough, give it a shot and run it the full 92+


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Mar 25, 2022)

harlem dreams day 48

for anyone who has tried this knows… piff mouthcoat for days!!!


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Mar 25, 2022)

Cbh, also day 48


----------



## Pi$tol (Mar 25, 2022)

THT said:


> I am in DWC, I use botanicare pure blend pro grow and bloom and that's it, my tap is about 200PPM so I rarely need any additional cal/mag.
> This cut starts to fade around the 50-60 day mark and needs a boost of N if you plan to keep it going to 75 days.


Thanks brother I'm going do dwc also then follow up with living soil and see the difference. I also grabbed the Cuban Haze so I'm see what that do too. Ive smoked on @Piffcoastfarms PC3 flowers brought at PiffCon it wasn't cured right and dry but the flavor was there and definitely had the smell.


----------



## THT (Mar 25, 2022)

Pi$tol said:


> the flavor was there


Glad to hear it. I've been missing that flavor since like 2004-2005. 
I'll be pretty surprised if there's a huge difference between hydro and soil, not much is truly understood about encouraging terpene production in plants, there's a lot of theories though. I used to grow in soil and I've never had to dial in a plant to produce flavors in either medium, it's always seemed to be dependent on genetics. Can't wait to see your results, I know a few other folks growing it in soil too.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Mar 25, 2022)

See what I mean, I hear a mixture of feedback all the time. RIU seems to be a tough crowd hahaha


----------



## SimpleBox (Mar 26, 2022)

BigGreenThumb said:


> Back in the day I used to get a strain around NYC called “church” and it smelled like straight up frankincense


The best. I’d love to know what that was. Any luck?


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 26, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> View attachment 5108078
> See what I mean, I hear a mixture of feedback all the time. RIU seems to be a tough crowd hahaha


I really am rooting for you guys but it's probably better to just let the reviews here fall where they land. Posting a good review you got about seeds after someone posted a not great review of the cut just muddies the water.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 26, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> The best. I’d love to know what that was. Any luck?



^^^^^ that's THE one I'm looking for and haven't been able to find a solid lead on it either. My sister used to run a candle business on the side and I remember clear as day that frankincense smell. Dead on 100%. It didn't look all that special though and tbh I don't think the name helped. This was down south around the time purps were starting to take off so it didn't catch on here and I never saw another pack of it again. Got lost in a sea of urkles and bubbas lol


----------



## neutrinomatt (Mar 26, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> The best. I’d love to know what that was. Any luck?





Crunchyjeezy said:


> ^^^^^ that's THE one I'm looking for and haven't been able to find a solid lead on it either. My sister used to run a candle business on the side and I remember clear as day that frankincense smell. Dead on 100%. It didn't look all that special though and tbh I don't think the name helped. This was down south around the time purps were starting to take off so it didn't catch on here and I never saw another pack of it again. Got lost in a sea of urkles and bubbas lol


im willing to bet it was cuban black haze. church like piff was a slang term that got applied to specific strains of haze.


----------



## SimpleBox (Mar 26, 2022)

neutrinomatt said:


> im willing to bet it was cuban black haze. church like piff was a slang term that got applied to specific strains of haze.


I was smoking ‘church’ and it disappeared and then ‘piff’ entered the scene but it didn’t have the frankincense smell. It wasn’t on the same level as ‘church’ IMO.
Cant believe ’church’ wasn’t preserved. 
I asked AKBB if he had info on frankincense haze but didn’t get any feedback.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Mar 26, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> I was smoking ‘church’ and it disappeared and then ‘piff’ entered the scene but it didn’t have the frankincense smell. It wasn’t on the same level as ‘church’ IMO.
> Cant believe ’church’ wasn’t preserved.
> I asked AKBB if he had info on frankincense haze but didn’t get any feedback.


Maybe you’re looking for what they referred to as the pepperhead. Or the Frankie’s. popular late 80s to mid 90s hazes that were around a bit before dipset and all them started calling all the hazes “piff” I’m too young to have smoked it but from all the stories I hear they were great ones


----------



## BigGreenThumb (Mar 26, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> The best. I’d love to know what that was. Any luck?


No luck here.. I picked up a clone of Piffcoast Tres Haze, which is Cuban Black Haze x Tres Dawg. I have one plant that I honestly am not too happy with, not that the strain or genetics are bad, I’m still giving it the benefit of the doubt and will be running some cuts I took of it soon… I had some issues in veg and also think I’m in an undersized pot for the size of the plant.. the smell certainly isn’t “churchy” by any means… more lemony/piney I’d say.. a very littttle bit of that “soapy” flavor.
My buddy recently bought a pack of “Holy Communion” seeds (also from Piffcoast) and when it’s ready I’m going to take a cut to flower out. Won’t be for a good while but I’ll post back once i get a taste..


----------



## neutrinomatt (Mar 26, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> Maybe you’re looking for what they referred to as the pepperhead. Or the Frankie’s. popular late 80s to mid 90s hazes that were around a bit before dipset and all them started calling all the hazes “piff” I’m too young to have smoked it but from all the stories I hear they were great ones


i had the pepperhead a bunch and honestly wasnt a fan. it was fine but not nearly as good of a high or flavor as the piffy ones. this was when they were all still mostly called haze and you had to ask what kind of haze it was specifically if you wanted to know.


SimpleBox said:


> I was smoking ‘church’ and it disappeared and then ‘piff’ entered the scene but it didn’t have the frankincense smell. It wasn’t on the same level as ‘church’ IMO.
> Cant believe ’church’ wasn’t preserved.
> I asked AKBB if he had info on frankincense haze but didn’t get any feedback.


heres the thing though.. when the name "change" happened it was a bit of a process and by the time it made it to you, you probably got piff s1 as piff, or some other haze that smelled funkier. theyre much muskier and different and not all of them have the incense. even if they do, the other stuff overpowers it a bit. 

cuban black haze is extremely frankincensey and i would seriously recommend a second look at this plant as it sounds exactly what you described in your previous post, even the look of it.


----------



## Terps_Capone_ (Mar 26, 2022)

Piff Coast G Sour 
Day 72


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 26, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> I was smoking ‘church’ and it disappeared and then ‘piff’ entered the scene but it didn’t have the frankincense smell. It wasn’t on the same level as ‘church’ IMO.
> Cant believe ’church’ wasn’t preserved.
> I asked AKBB if he had info on frankincense haze but didn’t get any feedback.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## tckfui (Mar 26, 2022)

Didn't read the whole thread but I grew up smoking haze (later to be called piff) in NYC in the early 2000s. It's definitely different from Frankie's, but I don't have a clear memory of Frankie's as it wasn't as common in my circle. Haze was the daily smoke for many years.
Met piffcoast himself at an event and the piff was legit! Not 100% the same appearance wise (not as "stringy") but flavor and effect wise it's 99% there! The sours was legit too! I didn't get to smoke the sours but the smell was spot on.
I just copped his sours f2 seeds and I'm so hype to run them next crop! 
The Haze is such a great day smoke, it gets the ppl going! 
Much love and respect for piffcoast! Even saw him post that one strain is prone to herm which I really respect. Especially after dealing with Inhouse genetics blaming users every single time


----------



## TorroMane (Mar 27, 2022)

Anybody run the midnight mass or uptown purps? I got one of each vegging right now, just trying to find some info as far as flowering time, and how much they stretch. Wondering if I should flip early or how long I should veg for. Thanks!


----------



## BigGreenThumb (Mar 29, 2022)

TorroMane said:


> Anybody run the midnight mass or uptown purps? I got one of each vegging right now, just trying to find some info as far as flowering time, and how much they stretch. Wondering if I should flip early or how long I should veg for. Thanks!


piffcoast is on this forum and you can also reach out on instagram. He will give you stain info if you send a DM..


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 29, 2022)

@Piffcoastfarms ive been smoking piff on and off for the last year-2 years and although its not 100% there, youre absolutely right that the smells and flavors ARE there more so than any other strain on the market.

I respect youre honesty and standing behind what you've done.

For that, ill support anything you release.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Mar 29, 2022)

Really beautiful midnight mass from @cannography on IG


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 2, 2022)

PiffS2
Chopping @ 95days. After a long veg its half a year old. Flopping like trainwreck. But no regrets.
I've been flushing & sampling her since wk12 and she has nice incense & good high. 

Likes medium light and even weaker light towards finish. 
But she eats like a chem whore.


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> PiffS2
> Chopping @ 95days. After a long veg its half a year old. Flopping like trainwreck. But no regrets.
> I've been flushing & sampling her since wk12 and she has nice incense & good high.
> 
> ...


Good shit sir


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> PiffS2
> Chopping @ 95days. After a long veg its half a year old. Flopping like trainwreck. But no regrets.
> I've been flushing & sampling her since wk12 and she has nice incense & good high.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Excited for the final smoke report


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Apr 10, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> Really beautiful midnight mass from @cannography on IG View attachment 5110299


Any insight on the flowering time and stretch on the midnight mass?


----------



## tckfui (Apr 11, 2022)

Picked up a cut from the man himself! Very excited to run this! kitty approved


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 11, 2022)

Piffs2 flowered 95days
After drying the soapy faded a little and some sage & piss came thru. Not really catpiss but like a truckstop parking lot full of pissed in Gatorade bottles. With a little wet juniper. 
Flavor is pretty dry on the tongue but great thru the sinuses. I can't French inhale but if i could i would. After i exhale I chase the smoke sniffing the incense. 
High is long lasting that lets you get shit done without realizing how long you've been at it. 
That might be because it's still fresh tho. 
After an easy trim i yielded over 150g. Not bad considering it flowered out of the footprint on the sidelines.


----------



## Greg1215wright (Apr 21, 2022)

THT said:


> PC3 cut @ 39 days of flower, starting to smell pretty hazy and soapy... Already smelling better/closer to piff than any uptown or band-aid haze I've had.
> View attachment 5088020
> View attachment 5088022
> View attachment 5088023


Where can I purchase Piff Seeds??


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Apr 21, 2022)

Greg1215wright said:


> Where can I purchase Piff Seeds??


Piffcoastfarms.com


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Apr 28, 2022)

Upstate2627 said:


> I started half pack of double sour giesel, had 2 mutants that I've tossed leaving me 4. Just put 4 pcsd f2's in some dirt today.
> Currently reversing cuts of karmas headbanger and people under the stairs sowah dog.
> Plans are to mash em all together eventually with the piff coast sour, bought some karmas sourd d bx2 pollen off Lifehouse that i put on the headbangers and sowah dog and hope that takes, been a week since I tossed pollen.
> Will post updates eventually but I just learned about piff coast like a month n half
> ago. As you can tell, looking for some sour!


how'd that double sour giesel come out? looking at getting a pack.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 28, 2022)

Buzzy1969 said:


> how'd that double sour giesel come out? looking at getting a pack.


I wasn't happy with it. Ended up finishing only 1 bc of either male flowers or retarded growth. The one I did keep was slow growing compared to the others, no stretch in flower , low smell, low density flowers with low trich coverage and had me constantly plucking nanners.
Not here to bash but nothing but mutants or airy nanner filled buds, havent even bothered to trim it.
Not to mention when I placed last order, I was about to go to post office to ship with tracking but mailman was stopping by as I was about to leave and just handed to postman without tracking. Got messages saying mail was lost or someone stole the $. It brought back feelings of logic- I did end up receiving my order after playing his games.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 28, 2022)

I do have some large PCSD f2s 4.5 weeks into flower that seem better. One of the pcsd f2 threw balls at every node during beginning of flower, picked em and haven't returned.


----------



## Shadygrows3.0 (Apr 28, 2022)

TorroMane said:


> Anybody run the midnight mass or uptown purps? I got one of each vegging right now, just trying to find some info as far as flowering time, and how much they stretch. Wondering if I should flip early or how long I should veg for. Thanks!


Yes I’m growing midnight mass now absolutely has


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 28, 2022)

Piff cut
Yeah


----------



## TorroMane (Apr 28, 2022)

Shadygrows3.0 said:


> Yes I’m growing midnight mass now absolutely has


Looks great brother. What she smell like? I just flipped a midnight mass and uptown purps along with a couple Doc D Sour Diesel x A5/Thai. I’ll post some pics of those when they start doing something lol


----------



## Justpiff420469 (Apr 30, 2022)

Anyone use to cop from the Dominicans on 178th and broadway in the heights? I’ve been reading and seen the skimp .7 bags but these Dominicans were giving me fat 1.3 bags for 20 soapy asf. Need that in my life.


----------



## Shadygrows3.0 (Apr 30, 2022)

TorroMane said:


> Looks great brother. What she smell like? I just flipped a midnight mass and uptown purps along with a couple Doc D Sour Diesel x A5/Thai. I’ll post some pics of those when they start doing something lol


That old school haze my whole tent wrecks of her she stinks and is just beautiful follow on ig @Shadygrows3.0


----------



## TorroMane (Apr 30, 2022)

Shadygrows3.0 said:


> That old school haze my whole tent wrecks of her she stinks and is just beautiful follow on ig @Shadygrows3.0


Dope, just followed you fam


----------



## THT (May 1, 2022)

TorroMane said:


> Anybody run the midnight mass or uptown purps? I got one of each vegging right now, just trying to find some info as far as flowering time, and how much they stretch. Wondering if I should flip early or how long I should veg for. Thanks!


Just started some a week or so ago. 3 of the four popped and I put them straight into 12/12 like I do with all my seed runs. I heard they most/all flower 80+ days so I expect some more lanky plants. Fingers crossed looking for some tasty piffy haze.


----------



## TorroMane (May 1, 2022)

Far left (back) is Uptown purps, far right (back) is Midnight Mass, flipped to flower a week ago. Along with 2 Doc D Sour D x A5/thai bx2 an Oni seed Chem T Haze and an Old school chronic SSH “Catpiss” male.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (May 21, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> It’s been circulating on the east coast for a few more years than pcg had it, and there’s some guys in Maine running full tables of it they liked it so much. I get about 80% people saying they love it and 20% saying they don’t. So really everyone has a different perspective. I’m not too worried about a hurt reputation at all, because it’s still more piffy than anything else on the market and that’s just the beginning. The pc3 cuts definitely geared more towards commercial growers though. If you want the long flowering pcg also has the cbh which is a tried and true old clone that’s been around since 89. Again, I’ve seen great samples of black and terrible ones. It is 30 years old and there are recipes the Dominicans and Cubans have been using to get it to fully express. They say the cut come cheap but the recipe is what you really gotta pay for. It does wonderful in my living soil, and most other growers usually get it dialed by the 3rd run. If you can grab the cbh cheap enough, give it a shot and run it the full 92+


Oh shit did he really say that the ghetto holds a " secret recipe" ? Fkn hilarity persists. 
*Aceite de Culebra Jaba *is that secret ingredient.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (May 21, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Oh shit did he really say that the ghetto holds a " secret recipe" ? Fkn hilarity persists.
> *Aceite de Culebra Jaba *is that secret ingredient.


I said Cubans and Dominicans. Why they gotta be ghetto? Sounds pretty racist. Anyway. When you’re growing a plant for 30 years you learn some tricks along the way to get it to come out how you want it.


----------



## TankHankerous (May 22, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> Maybe you’re looking for what they referred to as the pepperhead. Or the Frankie’s. popular late 80s to mid 90s hazes that were around a bit before dipset and all them started calling all the hazes “piff” I’m too young to have smoked it but from all the stories I hear they were great ones


We used to get the Frankies in high school. First tried it in '01 or '02 and smoked it for a couple of years before it seemingly vanished. 20 bucks got you a .8 that would break up into a nice blunt and would be packaged in those little 25 cent machine bubble containers. 

I know there are a lot of haze strains and crosses but if anyone remembers the Frankies, I'm trying to find seeds with similar features of that strain. The smell, the potency... If you know, you know.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 23, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> We used to get the Frankies in high school. First tried it in '01 or '02 and smoked it for a couple of years before it seemingly vanished. 20 bucks got you a .8 that would break up into a nice blunt and would be packaged in those little 25 cent machine bubble containers.
> 
> I know there are a lot of haze strains and crosses but if anyone remembers the Frankies, I'm trying to find seeds with similar features of that strain. The smell, the potency... If you know, you know.


The piff is frank incense, puday and whatever other names you heard 90s-early 2000s NYC haze called.....there's just several different phenos that were going around.


----------



## THT (May 26, 2022)

Midnight Mass x3 - two shorter/stockier ones with broad leaves, and one taller lankier one with thin leaves.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 1, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> JUST because its on forums, doesnt make it fact.
> 
> Honestly, I live in the greater nyc area. I sold piff and smoked that shit every single day for 3+ years. I know Piff. The taste, smell and look are embedded in my mind forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## TorroMane (Jun 1, 2022)

Uptown Purps and Midnight Mass pregnant by Oldschool Chronic SSH “Catpiss”. This was a couple weeks ago, I’ll take some new pics when lights turn on tonight


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jun 2, 2022)

My pcsd f2 are about 2 weeks from harvest and look/smell great. Pics before harvest.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jun 2, 2022)

He just dropped Harlem Dreams S1…

$250 a pack.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 2, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> He just dropped Harlem Dreams S1…
> 
> $250 a pack.


Already sold out too


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Jun 2, 2022)

The piff s1 cut came out of @massgenetics room. Selfed seed.
Mass blooms gave it to jj as “brown haze” and claimed it to be an original cut. Then snypewonka posted screenshots of him admitting it was a bagseed not the actual brown cut that massgen had.
I reversed the cut and made the S2s that’s where the pc3 comes from. Mother in the holy communion cross and all of jjs uptown brown stuff. That cut from mass blooms! It’s not a bad cut, lacks potency. Pc3 makes up for that though, and the s1 breeds really well too. Faster pheno and seems to impart that as well as the piffy smell onto all its progeny. I’m happy it showed up. The black haze is from nl5hz seed stock from Ed rosenthal in Amsterdam in 89. Brought to Florida and popped. Made it up to ny by 92


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Jun 2, 2022)

TorroMane said:


> Uptown Purps and Midnight Mass pregnant by Oldschool Chronic SSH “Catpiss”. This was a couple weeks ago, I’ll take some new pics when lights turn on tonight


that’s might be crazy what’s the ssh catpiss like?


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 3, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> The piff s1 cut came out of @massgenetics room. Selfed seed.
> Mass blooms gave it to jj as “brown haze” and claimed it to be an original cut. Then snypewonka posted screenshots of him admitting it was a bagseed not the actual brown cut that massgen had.
> I reversed the cut and made the S2s that’s where the pc3 comes from. Mother in the holy communion cross and all of jjs uptown brown stuff. That cut from mass blooms! It’s not a bad cut, lacks potency. Pc3 makes up for that though, and the s1 breeds really well too. Faster pheno and seems to impart that as well as the piffy smell onto all its progeny. I’m happy it showed up. The black haze is from nl5hz seed stock from Ed rosenthal in Amsterdam in 89. Brought to Florida and popped. Made it up to ny by 92


Hahahah I just didn't wanna name drop him


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 3, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> The piff s1 cut came out of @massgenetics room. Selfed seed.
> Mass blooms gave it to jj as “brown haze” and claimed it to be an original cut. Then snypewonka posted screenshots of him admitting it was a bagseed not the actual brown cut that massgen had.
> I reversed the cut and made the S2s that’s where the pc3 comes from. Mother in the holy communion cross and all of jjs uptown brown stuff. That cut from mass blooms! It’s not a bad cut, lacks potency. Pc3 makes up for that though, and the s1 breeds really well too. Faster pheno and seems to impart that as well as the piffy smell onto all its progeny. I’m happy it showed up. The black haze is from nl5hz seed stock from Ed rosenthal in Amsterdam in 89. Brought to Florida and popped. Made it up to ny by 92


Snype is my homie and he currently is holding most of my cuts down. His cut is reallllldeal holy field piffff


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Jun 3, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Snype is my homie and he currently is holding most of my cuts down. His cut is reallllldeal holy field piffff


yes sir Snype has the s1 from mass blooms as well as the brown haze from mass genetics


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 3, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> yes sir Snype has the s1 from mass blooms as well as the brown haze from mass genetics


Which haze cut would you say is the most potent out of the ones you crossed to Harlem Dreams


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 3, 2022)

I will say for legal purposes massgenetics is not involved in this conversation . So if the feds watching , were just chatting up about him .


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 3, 2022)

@Piffcoastfarms my homies lextersdabs in mass, ran some of your black haze crosses I to bho and the grapefruit chem and wowwwwwzers Dabbing piffffffff who woulda thought back in the early 2000sit would get to this


----------



## THT (Jun 14, 2022)

51 days of 12/12 from seed and we have pretty much just started flowering on the midnight mass. long haul plants from seed. The early smells are promising.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jun 19, 2022)

THT said:


> 51 days of 12/12 from seed and we have pretty much just started flowering on the midnight mass. long haul plants from seed. The early smells are promising.
> View attachment 5149530
> View attachment 5149531


Did you cull the the other two shorter ones? How tall is this one before she starts stretching?


----------



## THT (Jun 20, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Did you cull the the other two shorter ones? How tall is this one before she starts stretching?


I actually did not cull the shorter ones, just letting them live in the shade of the big one. hard to answer the second question, but at this point she's about 4 feet and the stretch seems to have finished, or at least slowed substantially after 50 days


----------



## THT (Jul 15, 2022)

Midnight Mass- 82 days @ 12/12 from seed - probably 40-50 days to go, stretched a bit more after 50 days and some nice crispy leaves getting burned by the light but smells are still promising and very reminiscent of good haze.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 16, 2022)

THT said:


> Midnight Mass- 82 days @ 12/12 from seed - probably 40-50 days to go, stretched a bit more after 50 days and some nice crispy leaves getting burned by the light but smells are still promising and very reminiscent of good haze.
> View attachment 5163899
> View attachment 5163901


How tall did she get and what size pot did you use?


----------



## THT (Jul 17, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> How tall did she get and what size pot did you use?


5 gallon dwc. She's about 5 ft.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 17, 2022)

THT said:


> 5 gallon dwc. She's about 5 ft.


thats not bad at all for 5gal dwc

i figured she’d be 7ft in that type of pot

probably will run mine in 3gal airpots when I pop them


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Jul 17, 2022)

How’s the heat in your room? @THT 

those sativas will take forever keep re flowering, foxtailing and stretching under heavy heat!! If you can get the temps below 76 with the proper humidity to match VPD I think you’ll see a lot faster growth




THT said:


> Midnight Mass- 82 days @ 12/12 from seed - probably 40-50 days to go, stretched a bit more after 50 days and some nice crispy leaves getting burned by the light but smells are still promising and very reminiscent of good haze.
> View attachment 5163899
> View attachment 5163901


----------



## THT (Jul 18, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> How’s the heat in your room? @THT
> 
> those sativas will take forever keep re flowering, foxtailing and stretching under heavy heat!! If you can get the temps below 76 with the proper humidity to match VPD I think you’ll see a lot faster growth



no doubt they practically veg near the light, temps are pretty high in this tent and it doesn't help that I am out of vertical space.


----------



## THT (Jul 18, 2022)

@Piffcoastfarms I also took a cut from this lady and I'll be running her in a much better environment for round 2.


----------



## sosincere (Jul 29, 2022)

Piff Coast Farms NYC Piff#3 at day 35 and 42 from Bens Nursery on Strainly. Smells like heavenly catpiss and incense so far. Strong vigorous plant and roots easily. Thanks for your work Piff Coast, havn't tried it yet but I know im keeping her 4ever... 



Day 35





Day 42


----------



## the best 7 (Aug 16, 2022)

*Has anyone grown either of these 2 packs out? What were results? Thks. 



*


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 16, 2022)

the best 7 said:


> *Has anyone grown either of these 2 packs out? What were results? Thks.
> 
> View attachment 5182068View attachment 5182068
> 
> View attachment 5182069*


Didn't even know they made those, wish I did!


----------



## Tchef2525 (Sep 5, 2022)

the best 7 said:


> *Has anyone grown either of these 2 packs out? What were results? Thks.
> 
> View attachment 5182068View attachment 5182068
> 
> View attachment 5182069*


Not grown myself , but smoked the s1 in joint and dabbing . The terps are piff all day


----------



## ausername5 (Oct 18, 2022)

Been growing Midnight Mass since mid July. Both plants have been finicky in flower. Weather has been a bit warm the past week or so and it caused my tent temps to go up to 77F during the days. Any temps above 76F (or so) seem to cause aggressive reveg. Growing close to the light also causes reveg with this one. Not good traits for an indoor grow. Hoping I'll have better luck with a CBH clone and Black Haze BX from TopDawg. 

Pheno 1 -- very tall with undesirable wild sativa bud structure. This one has barely flowered at all, despite being under 12/12 for ~7 weeks then 11/13 for 2 weeks. Just throws more leaves instead of calixes. Thinking about chopping these large colas and seeing if I can salvage anything from this.


Pheno 2 -- shorter, more of an indica bud structure. Definitely a much better growing habit for indoors. This one was doing very well, but then revegged on me out of nowhere. Gonna see if I can get this one to revert to flowering.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 18, 2022)

77 doesnt induce reveg.. Those look like they are suffering from excessive nitrogen


----------



## ausername5 (Oct 18, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> 77 doesnt induce reveg.. Those look like they are suffering from excessive nitrogen


Noted. I appreciate the feedback.

I’m growing in super soil (FFHF and Natures Living Soil), with a few top dressings. Perhaps I added too much at the final feed a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 18, 2022)

I think the rule of thumb with hazes is to tread very lightly with your nutes and increase if needed, I would definitely cut back on my inputs and see how they look in a few weeks.


----------



## Upstate87 (Oct 18, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Honestly, I love both blueberry and ssh individually....but for Blue Dream, I think that the SSH cut they used isnt that great....and they used the F5 Blueberry which is reknown as fucking terrible even by blueberry/DJ lovers....the entire cross is terrible.
> 
> I ran JD's Azure Haze (Santa Cruz SSH cut x Blueberry F4)....and it was my first grow, I made tons of mistakes and the plant was treated horribly....i picked it about 2 weeks too early as well.....that bud wreaked of blueberry....it didnt carry into taste, but as I said I picked way too early which definitely effected terps as well as being new to drying/curing that didnt help either....it was the smoothest smoke ive ever had....literally couldnt feel anything on inhale, didnt taste anything either though, maybe a slight haze flavor....but the exhales were of tons of smoke....Azure Haze was the most potent weed i smoked in 2021 and it was picked 2-3 weeks early with a below average dry/cure. Its the total opposite of blue dream. Definitely growing it again at some point when my experience increases. Theres FIRE to be had in there.


B


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 19, 2022)

ausername5 said:


> Been growing Midnight Mass since mid July. Both plants have been finicky in flower. Weather has been a bit warm the past week or so and it caused my tent temps to go up to 77F during the days. Any temps above 76F (or so) seem to cause aggressive reveg. Growing close to the light also causes reveg with this one. Not good traits for an indoor grow. Hoping I'll have better luck with a CBH clone and Black Haze BX from TopDawg.
> 
> Pheno 1 -- very tall with undesirable wild sativa bud structure. This one has barely flowered at all, despite being under 12/12 for ~7 weeks then 11/13 for 2 weeks. Just throws more leaves instead of calixes. Thinking about chopping these large colas and seeing if I can salvage anything from this.
> View attachment 5214440
> ...


personally I’d toss that 1st plant 

I don’t see any buds on it at all

also it looks like you’re overwatering them alot from the leaf curl


----------



## ausername5 (Oct 19, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> personally I’d toss that 1st plant
> 
> I don’t see any buds on it at all
> 
> also it looks like you’re overwatering them alot from the leaf curl


Yeah, that first plant is gonna end up in my compost pile pretty soon. I wait until they're dry before watering (lower fans starting to droop, pot is light), but I can try to make them go a bit longer before watering. 

Someone else mentioned that excessive drybacks can cause plants to re-veg during flowering. He suggested I wasn't watering enough. :shrug:


----------



## La Changua (Oct 20, 2022)

ausername5 said:


> Noted. I appreciate the feedback.
> 
> I’m growing in super soil (FFHF and Natures Living Soil), with a few top dressings. Perhaps I added too much at the final feed a couple weeks ago.


the CBH clone and the Black haze Bx are more pure than Midnight mass and will give you even more problems, considering that midnight mass has blue dream that makes it more viable indoors.
Haze and sativas are difficult indoors, they need little food and good pruning and tying, or netting.


----------



## ausername5 (Oct 20, 2022)

La Changua said:


> the CBH clone and the Black haze Bx are more pure than Midnight mass and will give you even more problems, considering that midnight mass has blue dream that makes it more viable indoors.
> Haze and sativas are difficult indoors, they need little food and good pruning and tying, or netting.


Fair enough, but I'm determined to make a go of it. 

The CBH and Black Haze BX are going to be grown in a 3x3 no-till raised bed. As far as supplemental feeds, I was originally planning to do a single top dress at start of flower and a second top dress around week 4 of flower. Given how sensitive these plants appear to be (in some respects), I may cut the supplemental feedings to a single top dress or skip it altogether. Not sure what's best.

The no-till bed should have everything the plants need from seed to harvest, so supplemental feeds may not even be needed.


----------



## oodawg (Oct 20, 2022)

ausername5 said:


> Been growing Midnight Mass since mid July. Both plants have been finicky in flower. Weather has been a bit warm the past week or so and it caused my tent temps to go up to 77F during the days. Any temps above 76F (or so) seem to cause aggressive reveg. Growing close to the light also causes reveg with this one. Not good traits for an indoor grow. Hoping I'll have better luck with a CBH clone and Black Haze BX from TopDawg.
> 
> Pheno 1 -- very tall with undesirable wild sativa bud structure. This one has barely flowered at all, despite being under 12/12 for ~7 weeks then 11/13 for 2 weeks. Just throws more leaves instead of calixes. Thinking about chopping these large colas and seeing if I can salvage anything from this.
> View attachment 5214440
> ...


Are you absolutely sure your timer is functioning correctly? Have you gone in everyday at lights on and off to confirm. That is some wild weird reveg stuff going on


----------



## oodawg (Oct 20, 2022)

Audubon purple(Audubon gold haze x harlem dreams) not clue really what week she's on. She was started outdoors in july and wasn't flowering by the first week of September so I put her in the tent at 11/13. This is where she's at after 6 weeks or so at 11/13. I have a clone going next to her that just hit 10 days 11/13 and is just showing its first pistils now. She smells amazing like leather and incense.


----------



## ausername5 (Oct 21, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Are you absolutely sure your timer is functioning correctly? Have you gone in everyday at lights on and off to confirm. That is some wild weird reveg stuff going on


It's definitely weird. I don't know how this can occur under fairly typical growing conditions. I actually took some clones from both of these plants about a month into flowering. Was able to reveg the clones, but it took a solid week of 24/0 to flip the switch (18/6 didn't work).

The light and controller are both by AC Infinity. I've checked the light schedule and light timer history in the app and everything reports normal. I changed the light schedule a few weeks ago from 7AM-7PM (12/12) to 7AM-6PM (11/13) and reduced light intensity from 100% to 80%, but I wouldn't expect these changes to induce reveg. 

Otherwise lighting has been stable. No power outages. Never open the tent after "bedtime", no light sources in the lung room, no wild temp/humidity swings.


----------



## El hopo (Oct 23, 2022)

Gameofdeath said:


> I wish I could describe the
> 
> 
> I wish I could describe the smell better of the "Purple Haze". I'm not familiar with Frankincense or Sandalwood. Years of black market and now dispensaries, I have not smelled anything similar. I recently tried Nevills Haze from the dispensary and that was much more fruity and green. I do remember the brown hairs on the Purple Haze but I wasn't knowledgeable enough to take note of the hair lengths.
> ...


I remember the purple haze we used to get from a dance studio on west 23 rd. It’s smelled like waking into a greenhouse. Soil it smelled like pure dry dirt which smells quite delisiiusnifntou ask me. After you choked down a couple hits since that’s all you needed as the brass metal bowl was still stuffed to the brim with the gooeist stickiest dankness you could ask for. The smoke we think and heavy real fruity sweet flowery bouquets. The most incredible lung expansion smoke you could imagine. You pack the tiniest speck in a bowl and get 5 good rips. It smoked through and tasted good til the end. I miss that purple haze. Small popcorn sided nugs that were coated in large crystals. It would leave the 20 sacks covered in sugary resin. I hope I describe it


----------



## Tchef2525 (Oct 26, 2022)

Piffcon cut via lexters dabs from mass . Haze terps galore


----------



## El hopo (Oct 30, 2022)

I smokin it right now lol. Mines b Cuban


----------



## higher self (Nov 26, 2022)

Blackfriday1 for 50% off ends today, I picked up the Midnight Mass. Got a few recent unruly sativas grows under my belt again, I can def handle some haze lol!


----------



## Tchef2525 (Nov 26, 2022)

Piffontheshelf 2022


----------



## Tchef2525 (Nov 26, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Piffontheshelf 2022


Snypes piff


----------



## Justpiff420469 (Dec 9, 2022)

Been going to shows and buying samples of different growers “piff” variations and I have not found what my soul has been longing for yet. One day…I will taste that sweet piff again.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Dec 9, 2022)

Justpiff420469 said:


> Been going to shows and buying samples of different growers “piff” variations and I have not found what my soul has been longing for yet. One day…I will taste that sweet piff again.


Have you been to one of our shows yet?


----------



## Tchef2525 (Dec 9, 2022)

Justpiff420469 said:


> Been going to shows and buying samples of different growers “piff” variations and I have not found what my soul has been longing for yet. One day…I will taste that sweet piff again.


The reason why we'll never taste original piff the same no matter if it comes from loyalty7, snype , piffcoastfarms , the water in Florida and environmental factors we can't have elsewhere made piff , be piff . Past 2008 it was all grown differently everywhere. Maybe the brown haze in hydro in Vermont was fire in spring but in summer that piff would shine in everyone's bag. Different grows in different times put out terps that changed


----------



## Tchef2525 (Dec 9, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> The reason why we'll never taste original piff the same no matter if it comes from loyalty7, snype , piffcoastfarms , the water in Florida and environmental factors we can't have elsewhere made piff , be piff . Past 2008 it was all grown differently everywhere. Maybe the brown haze in hydro in Vermont was fire in spring but in summer that piff would shine in everyone's bag. Different grows in different times put out terps that changed


It can be fire for sure but nostalgia can't always be returned especially cannabis


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Dec 11, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> The reason why we'll never taste original piff the same no matter if it comes from loyalty7, snype , piffcoastfarms , the water in Florida and environmental factors we can't have elsewhere made piff , be piff . Past 2008 it was all grown differently everywhere. Maybe the brown haze in hydro in Vermont was fire in spring but in summer that piff would shine in everyone's bag. Different grows in different times put out terps that changed


I don’t think that’s necessarily true. Don’t listen to that interview the guys that told him that don’t even grow that’s just the rumor around Washington heights among the hustlers. Truth be told, I still get work from Miami to this day and sometimes it’s great sometimes it’s not. Good weed can be grown anywhere and bad weed can be grown anywhere. I bet if you asked a 60 year old cuban what his recipe was back then and replicated it you could get it to come out like that. From personal experience I know that one single plant can come out many many different ways. I’ve given cuts to people and saw the hay they grew but I’ve also given cuts to people and was blown away by the quality even better than my own. It’s out there, just gotta find YOUR holy grail.


----------



## Justpiff420469 (Dec 12, 2022)

Piffcoastfarms said:


> Have you been to one of our shows yet?


I haven’t but my boy had a bag of the pc3 and it wasn’t what we were looking for.


----------



## Justpiff420469 (Dec 12, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> It can be fire for sure but nostalgia can't always be returned especially cannabis


Someone def got it. Smelled it at an Atlantic City casino parking garage a couple years ago. Its unmistakable if you’ve tasted piff before.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 12, 2022)

People think Piff is the ONLY church frankensense type taste/smell and they're wrong.

My boy just grew some amnesia haze that smells and tastes that way.

I've had that from super silver haze before as well.

Having personally had Piff Coast Farms Piff, it is the closest recreation of nyc piff out there....the flavor has a bit of an unwanted added harshness in their, but the flavor is really spot on or as close as it could be.

The high is 100% there also.

But remember there were tons of different phenos of piff, so it may just not be the one you're used to.


----------



## oodawg (Dec 15, 2022)

Audubon purple run 2 at 66 days. Looks like she's going to go at least 12 weeks. Not too bad I still need to look through the rest of the pack I know there's some longer flowering phenos in there too. She sure is nice though and the most unique smoke I've had in a while. Not for before bed lol I've made that mistake.


----------



## Justpiff420469 (Dec 15, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> People think Piff is the ONLY church frankensense type taste/smell and they're wrong.
> 
> My boy just grew some amnesia haze that smells and tastes that way.
> 
> ...


I guess everyone has their own definitions but growing up in the city.. there was only
one type of haze we called piff… everything else was just haze.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 15, 2022)

Justpiff420469 said:


> I guess everyone has their own definitions but growing up in the city.. there was only
> one type of haze we called piff… everything else was just haze.


Listen, I know, but even that piff had a bunch of phenos going around....and I'm just saying that piff flavor can be found in other hazes as well.


----------



## Justpiff420469 (Dec 15, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Listen, I know, but even that piff had a bunch of phenos going around....and I'm just saying that piff flavor can be found in other hazes as well.


I hear a bunch of people telling me that but
I’ve orderd so much haze this past year and have yet to taste it so I’m about to give up. Talked to one grower and he said it’s mostly a marketing ploy most of these ppl have never stepped foot into wash heights so they would never know what real piff smelled like.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 15, 2022)

Justpiff420469 said:


> I hear a bunch of people telling me that but
> I’ve orderd so much haze this past year and have yet to taste it so I’m about to give up. Talked to one grower and he said it’s mostly a marketing ploy most of these ppl have never stepped foot into wash heights so they would never know what real piff smelled like.


Lol if someone's claiming marketing ploy, then THEY never tasted piff!

The piff is legendary for a reason....it's all I sold (outside of random shit that I wouldn't keep for long) from about 2006-2009.

People loved the piff more than anything else around, until sour diesel came around....even then it was either the sour or the piff, nobody wanted to smoke anything else!


----------



## TheRealFolkBlues (Dec 31, 2022)

Harlem Dreams Day 63
Heavy leather, incense, antique furniture, sandalwood Piff terps on the nose and the sample I had left that classic Catholic mass smell lingering in the room. Exactly what I been looking for. I'm getting all haze & no blue dream, they paired very well for those put off by blue dream


----------



## higher self (Jan 2, 2023)

Got some Midnight Mass popped! Anyone get in on the free pack of Harlem Dreams S1's? I bought a pack of Holy Communion. I'd like to run all 3 together for my 1st Piff Coast Farms grow.


----------



## bpk419 (Jan 2, 2023)

TheRealFolkBlues said:


> Harlem Dreams Day 63


How long did you veg for and what was the stretch like? I have one in veg three weeks old.


----------



## TheRealFolkBlues (Jan 2, 2023)

bpk419 said:


> How long did you veg for and what was the stretch like? I have one in veg three weeks old.


She was about 16" or so when I flipped her & she stretched to 6 ft.


----------



## Piffcoastfarms (Jan 2, 2023)

TheRealFolkBlues said:


> She was about 16" or so when I flipped her & she stretched to 6 ft.


----------



## TheRealFolkBlues (Jan 5, 2023)

Another pheno of Harlem Dreams which leaning more towards Cuban black then her terpy super silver leaning sister. Day 69 ish or so. Flipped around 16"" and finished at 6 ft


----------



## AmericaSmokes (Monday at 5:22 PM)

higher self said:


> Got some Midnight Mass popped! Anyone get in on the free pack of Harlem Dreams S1's? I bought a pack of Holy Communion. I'd like to run all 3 together for my 1st Piff Coast Farms grow.


Yeah dude me2 ! Pumped to run some Haze and see what I get,,, also the S1 Harlem Dreams super dope bonus!!

I chose the Holy Communion run first cuz space is limited for new stuff


----------



## higher self (Wednesday at 1:03 PM)

AmericaSmokes said:


> Yeah dude me2 ! Pumped to run some Haze and see what I get,,, also the S1 Harlem Dreams super dope bonus!!
> 
> I chose the Holy Communion run first cuz space is limited for new stuff


Nice! Got my shipping notification yesterday for my Holy Communion & HD s1's. The only haze I've ran was SSH, SSSDH & Amnesia crosses which was more catpiss especially after a cure. Can't wait to get some of that church flavor!


----------



## Boatguy (Wednesday at 1:49 PM)

nyc piff #3 
First day of 12/12 on 12/21

1/9

Stretchin like the bandaid haze i tried a few years ago. 
Seems to be slowing, thankfully


----------

